# Canadian and I know it



## Sunnyleah

Looking for local buddies during my ttc journey. Trying since may 2012. Bfp August 2012. MMC @ 13 w (baby measured 9w). D&C October 26, 2012. Still trying. 

I'm hoping to find some Canadian buddies for advice/ chat about medical stuff, baby stuff, ttc in Canada etc. I'm finding so many great women and advice but because not much is Canadian it doesn't always apply. Things like what's covered under Ohip (or other provincial health care plans) etc. where to buy or order products (without paying tons of shipping/ duty etc). 

Anyone out there?


----------



## Kasey84

Hi Sunnyleah! I'm a fellow Canadian, thought not from Ontario :)

OH and I have been ttc since May 2012 as well. BFP in October 2012 and MMC (blighted ovum) discovered at 14 weeks. Had to take misoprostol to pass everything. 

We started ttc again after 2 cycles, but no luck yet :(


----------



## mowat

Hi Sunny,

I'm from Canada too. I've order from makeababy.ca Great cheap pee sticks.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Kasey hi! We actually had a MMC in October (13 w baby measured 9 w). I took the meds the morning of D&C (our choice). Great doctor told us the options and helped us to choose a path best for us. 

We have been trying again since December. So 4th cycle day 22 today. Next weekend I should know if we succeeded or on to cycle 5. 

:dust: to you! 

Do you chart or anything? I temp,and watch cm. I read a lot when I came off BCP last January and had no cycle for 4 months. Began charting to see what was up and to have info for the doctor. Now it's more of an obsession! Lol


----------



## Sunnyleah

@ Mowat,

Thanks for the tip :)

How has your journey been?


----------



## Sunny skies

Hi Sunnyleah, I'm from Ontario Canada too. I just recently started going to a fertility Centre and completed initial testing. If you have any questions feel free to ask, most initial testing is covered by OHIP but their are some tests that aren't but may be covered if you have benefits.

I noticed we're close in age, I'm turning 33 and DH turning 35. Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sunny welcome! I'm sorry to see your loss as well :(. It's unfortunate that you had to loose a tube. 

I'm hoping to conceive again (only 3 months first time) but quite anxious about pregnancy after MMC. I had no idea there was something wrong (and for several weeks). 

Fingers crossed that the clinic is able to help,you in our journey!

Where abouts in Ontario? We're in Oakville (near Toronto).


----------



## Sunny skies

Sunnyleah said:


> Sunny welcome! I'm sorry to see your loss as well :(. It's unfortunate that you had to loose a tube.
> 
> I'm hoping to conceive again (only 3 months first time) but quite anxious about pregnancy after MMC. I had no idea there was something wrong (and for several weeks).
> 
> Fingers crossed that the clinic is able to help,you in our journey!
> 
> Where abouts in Ontario? We're in Oakville (near Toronto).

We were NTNP since September as we planned to start in 2012. I actually didn't know I was pregnant as I got what I thought was a period. I ended up in hospital in severe pain and learnt I was pregnant but it was etopic and they suspected my tube had ruptured so I had emergency surgery. It was a nightmare. Having a loss made me realize how much I want to be a mother.

I hope you don't have to wait much longer and this is your cycle. Good luck.

I'm just north of you in Brampton. Small world. Tomorrow I go to clinic and should confirm that I O'd today so will be joining you in the TWW.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sunny, that's a horrible experience. I'm still grieving my loss as well. I think I've always wanted to be a mother but didn't realize quite how much I wanted it until being pregnant (and knowing, planning, preparing) for 9 weeks. We found out at 4 weeks! I take my health much more seriously now and things like a avoiding meds, taking vitamins (did before but often forgot/ missed). 

Good luck tomorrow. Are you doing iui or anything? Or just tracking o?


----------



## mowat

I'm actually pregnant now, but just weeks. Trying not to get too excited. I had a MMC 18 months ago and then 3 D&Cs over 5 months as I continued to have retained products. After all the trauma to my body I didn't get AF, and had many rounds of hormones before I self-diagnosed Asherman's. Had a further surgery last June and then a weak AF returned. Was cleared to TTC in September although I still have scarring in my uterus. Just waiting now for an early u/s to see if things are as they should be.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Mowat that's awful! I remember after my MMC and D&C I was worried about Ashermans. My doctor told me to take a home test 4 weeks out and then I saw him at 6 weeks. He said if no AF then we'd scan. I had spotting the week before though so he was confident everything was ok. Then AF came the next day (6 weeks to the day). Since though my cycles have been longer with a less obvious temp rise after o. I can imagine how hard it must have been to go through all of that! I'm glad you're on your way! I'm sure that little bean is strong and will be in your arms in no time!

I'm coming up to the edd of our angel. Not sure how I'm going to feel. It's may 1st so a few weeks. And my bday is April 29 so I was going to have baby right after my 33 bday. Now not even pregnant! Also one year of trying may 1st :(. Any suggestions to cope?

I'm keeping everything crossed for you that this is your rainbow!

:dust:


----------



## Sunny skies

Congrats mowat, you've been through a lot, hope your scan goes well, keep us posted.

Kasey, good luck. Have you tried SMEP (sperm meets egg plan)?

Sunnyleah, I'm just cycle monitoring so no iui. I started meds this cycle to help with stronger o even though I ovulate on my own. My hsg (dye test) showed my remaining tube isn't blocked but the dye spilled out slowly so I still worry. Unfortunately looks like I will o from my tubeless side for the 3rd cycle in a row.


----------



## Kasey84

@ Sunnyleah, fingers crossed that you get a BFP next weekend!! I've just been doing basic charting...tracking periods and cm. I'm thinking that I might start using OPKs. I'm on CD10 right now, but unfortunately my OH is away on a trip and we'll miss the fertile window this cycle. It's killing me to miss an opportunity, but we'll be back on track to ttc next cycle. 

@ Sunny skies, I haven't tried SMEP exactly. Just did some reading up on it and I'll definitely be using this! Thanks for the tip :) Sorry for your loss and all you've been through. Lots of baby dust to you <3 

@ mowat, sorry for your loss and everything you went through. Congrats on your pregnancy! I hope this will be your rainbow <3


----------



## Sunnyleah

@ sunny thanks for the positive vibes :). I'd love a bfp this cycle except edd woul be December 24!! Lol. Oh we'll its done so nothing I can do now :). 

@ kasey. Smep is a great plan. Also check out 'taking charge of your fertility' by dr Toni something (woman). Amazing read so much info about a woman's body and cycles in general. Info about both preventing and achieving pregnancy.


----------



## Sunny skies

Quick update, my scan confirmed I O'd yesterday. Finally got some good news as it looks like not only did my follicle on my left get released but also my right. My right follicle was small so not getting my hopes up but at least I finally O'd from my right. Femara has definitely helped.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sunny that's great news!!!


----------



## Kasey84

Sunny skies said:


> Quick update, my scan confirmed I O'd yesterday. Finally got some good news as it looks like not only did my follicle on my left get released but also my right. My right follicle was small so not getting my hopes up but at least I finally O'd from my right. Femara has definitely helped.

Great news!


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hey everyone, 

An Alberta girl here. I'm 32 and we are on cycle 4 ttc #2. I had early m/c cycles 1 and 2 (Jan and Feb) this time (I also had one before conceiving my daughter) but we just keep on trying and hoping for the best. I have hypothyroidism, too so just had that checked out and needed to adjust my meds a bit so hoping that might have had something to do with the consecutive losses this time round. :shrug:

I don't chart but pretty sure I ov'd over the weekend sometime so now just waiting. 

Nice to meet you all, look forward to chatting! :hi:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Welcome Cowtowngirl! Sorry for your losses :(

Glad you have a positive attitude though!!!!!

Good luck with the new meds. Have you ever had any testing regarding the multiple losses? Just curious because we've had one loss and hoping to get pregnant again soon. And of course terrified of another loss. Wondering what steps may be offered if it were to happen again.


----------



## CowtownGirl

Thanks for the welcome! I just mentioned it to my family dr at my daughter's 18 month check in march so when we tested my thyroid we did some bloods for a few different things (antibodies) and everything came back normal. It was pretty basic bloodwork, though but nothing so far indicates that we should have any problems having another baby. My family dr is pretty amazing and I think if we keep having problems I'm sure he'll refer us as needed. 

Sorry to hear about your (and everyone else's) losses, definitely one of the hardest things I've expericed. Hugs to everyone!!


----------



## Kasey84

CowtownGirl said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> An Alberta girl here. I'm 32 and we are on cycle 4 ttc #2. I had early m/c cycles 1 and 2 (Jan and Feb) this time (I also had one before conceiving my daughter) but we just keep on trying and hoping for the best. I have hypothyroidism, too so just had that checked out and needed to adjust my meds a bit so hoping that might have had something to do with the consecutive losses this time round. :shrug:
> 
> I don't chart but pretty sure I ov'd over the weekend sometime so now just waiting.
> 
> Nice to meet you all, look forward to chatting! :hi:

Welcome CowtownGirl. I'm so sorry for your losses. Best of luck in your ttc journey. Sending lots of positive thoughts and baby dust your way <3


----------



## CowtownGirl

Thanks Kasey, likewise!


----------



## Sunny skies

Cowtowngirl, welcome, it's nice to have some Canadian girls to chat with. Sorry for your losses. 

A few of us here seem to be in the TWW, sending. :dust: to us all.


----------



## Sunny skies

How are the TWW ladies doing?


----------



## Sunnyleah

I'm great thanks :). Chart is not my usual pattern (actually posted a poll on my journal). Last time I had a similar pattern I got my BFP so fingers crossed!

I've also been symptom spotting! Lol

Skin break out bad... Lol
Teary (at commercials, movies, etc)
Heartburn like no tomorrow
Higher than usual post o temps
No temp dip at 3/4 DPO
And just today a wave of nausea
Bb's feel a bit heavy
And just the last couple of hours a bit crampy (too early to be AF related)
Oh, and lots of white, creamy cm...
Just today I noticed my cervix a bit high and soft (usually low and firm this time during my cycle)


Last BFP my first sign was heavy bb but I often get that during my tww so hard to say. 

Everyone else?

:dust:


----------



## Sunny skies

Sunnyleah, sounds promising. I don't chart so I'm a little lost with them. I use to use opk and check cm. I bought a thermometer but Wasn't good at remembering to check so I gave up. As much as going to a fertility centre can be draining I love knowing exactly what's going on with my body, takes the guess work out. I'll have to stalk your journal.

I'm only at 5dpo but I've been feeling very crampy last 2 days and very bloated. I've tried not to read too much into my symptoms for fear of disappointment but its hard. Whatever kills the time...lol


----------



## Kasey84

Fingers crossed for both of you!! <3


----------



## Sunnyleah

Kasey, thanks! And lots of :dust: to you...


Sunny skies: is the clinic a private clinic? Do you have to pay to go there? I'm curious, as my family doctor is amazing but not a fan of any intervention. Not that we need any yet, but may need to look into it. May I ask what the clinic does for you?


----------



## Sunnyleah

Kasey, I notice that we have the same join date ;)


----------



## Sunny skies

Sunnyleah said:


> Kasey, thanks! And lots of :dust: to you...
> 
> 
> Sunny skies: is the clinic a private clinic? Do you have to pay to go there? I'm curious, as my family doctor is amazing but not a fan of any intervention. Not that we need any yet, but may need to look into it. May I ask what the clinic does for you?

It's not private, my family doctor just had to make a referral. Usually after 1 yr of TTC or 6 months if your over 35 the doctor can refer. I really wanted to go as I wanted to check my remaining tube for any blockages and just get some answers. The first month they run a bunch of tests such as cd 3 blood work, ultrasounds to check uterus, follicles and monitor ovulation. I got my hsg (dye test) and some other tests. My DH got a SA done as well but that was done at a lab prior to going to the clinic. Most of the testing is covered by OHIP but I had to pay $25 for a catheter for my hsg, 95 for AMH bloodwork which was optional and a post coital test $50. After the first cycle a review meeting is booked where they make suggestions. I was told I may have mild PCOS but I do ovulate on my own. The femara was suggested to get a stronger o and bigger follicles. My DH's SA was also low in count and slightly low in motility. He was recommended to take some supplements to help with this (it's been 2 months so he'll return in a month to see if its improved. My work benefits have covered all those other costs so far except the supplements. If I go down iui or IVF route those will be costly. Not sure if my benefits cover that. Iui is about $600 plus costs of meds. I'm not ready for that route yet but I feel relieved as now I can know when I o on my right and would be closely monitored if I get pregnant.
Sorry for the long response.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks for the info! Glad it's helping you. I'm just thinking about it because we will have been trying for a year but with one pregnancy and loss in that time. Want to prepare myself for what's next if we don't conceive again in another few cycles. I think I may have low progesterone (due to temps and luteal phase) but that's easy to support. 

Thanks again! Very helpful :)


----------



## Kasey84

Sunnyleah said:


> Kasey, I notice that we have the same join date ;)

Yes we do! I joined after my MC is December and I'm so glad I did, as its been such a wonderful source of support! 

Hopefully we'll be chatting over in the "pregnancy after loss" group soon! I just bought some OPK's, so hoping this will help :)


----------



## Sunny skies

Kasey, what type of Opk's did you get. I found them very helpful but it took me about 2 cycles to figure it out. I used the Internet cheapies.


----------



## Kasey84

Sunny skies said:


> Kasey, what type of Opk's did you get. I found them very helpful but it took me about 2 cycles to figure it out. I used the Internet cheapies.


I was going to order some online, but I found First Response-pack of 20 on sale at Shoppers Drug Mart for $34. They are supposed to be easy to interpret. You get a + or - result.


----------



## Sunny skies

Kasey84 said:


> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> Kasey, what type of Opk's did you get. I found them very helpful but it took me about 2 cycles to figure it out. I used the Internet cheapies.
> 
> 
> I was going to order some online, but I found First Response-pack of 20 on sale at Shoppers Drug Mart for $34. They are supposed to be easy to interpret. You get a + or - result.Click to expand...

That's a good deal, much easier to read.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Canadian girl here too! :hi::wave:

From Québec so not sure the difference in health care between here and Ontario. 

Thank you for the makeababy site!! its great to nkow now where to order from without having to wait a bloody eternity. I ll have to check but it would be nice if they had preseed too!!

Im sorry everyone here has experienced a tragic loss. :( It is difficult and sad so many woman live through this. I have two myself.

For OPK i have quite a few cycles charted and opk'd so if anyone has any questions id be happy to help! 

:dust: to everyone!!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Welcome to the cold side! Lol. Are you having snow like us today??


----------



## sallyhansen76

NO!! keep it over there!! haha 

(we are supposed to get it tomorrow....) 

**covers face with hands and peeks through 2 fingers*** How bad is it?


----------



## Sunnyleah

Lol well all the busses are cancelled, a bunch of schools closed but really it's just raining with a bit if hail??


----------



## Kasey84

Welcome Sallyhansen76. Hope you don't get Ontario's bad weather :) 

Sorry for you losses and lots of baby dust to you <3


----------



## sallyhansen76

Thanks!!


----------



## allforthegirl

Hi ladies :wave: May I join you? I am from Saskatchewan!! We still have loads of snow on the ground and are expected to get 15 more cm this weekend.... I think mother nature has forgot to to switch seasons here.

We suffered an ectopic Jan 30 2013 and had the shot Feb 1 2013. We are on our last cycle before we can resume TTC..... though I am so impatient we (or should I say 'I am') are not as careful, but leaving the hardcore TTC in May.

I am sorry that all of you had to suffer a lose. :hugs:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Welcome all for the girl :)

Our snow is all melted now!! Hopefully yours melts soon :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hasnt started here yet.....Praying it doesn at all. :)


----------



## Sunny skies

Welcome ladies, sorry for your losses. It's great to have some Canadian women to chat with. Although there's some great ladies on BNB it's nice to get some Canadian info/ advice.

Afm, I've been feeling a little nauseous and super tired, not sure if its just in my head. I know it's too early but the TWW makes me crazy.


----------



## allforthegirl

Sunny skies said:


> Welcome ladies, sorry for your losses. It's great to have some Canadian women to chat with. Although there's some great ladies on BNB it's nice to get some Canadian info/ advice.
> 
> Afm, I've been feeling a little nauseous and super tired, not sure if its just in my head. I know it's too early but the TWW makes me crazy.

Well not saying you couldn't be, but every time I think I am it seems that everything is worse than usual. As I read and re-read all the PG symptoms then next day I find I have another one. Then one day I found out that PG symptoms are exactly the same as PMS symptoms.... like WTH!! :dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well even though my BBQ is buried in 3 feet of snow I am still out BBQ like a ROCK star!!


----------



## Sunny skies

You sound like my DH, a little snow doesn't keep him away from the BBQ.


----------



## Kasey84

allforthegirl said:


> Hi ladies :wave: May I join you? I am from Saskatchewan!! We still have loads of snow on the ground and are expected to get 15 more cm this weekend.... I think mother nature has forgot to to switch seasons here.
> 
> We suffered an ectopic Jan 30 2013 and had the shot Feb 1 2013. We are on our last cycle before we can resume TTC..... though I am so impatient we (or should I say 'I am') are not as careful, but leaving the hardcore TTC in May.
> 
> I am sorry that all of you had to suffer a lose. :hugs:

Welcome and sorry for you loss <3


----------



## Sunnyleah

And I'm out... The :witch: got me.... Good luck to those still in or waiting for o....

:dust:


----------



## Kasey84

Sunnyleah said:


> And I'm out... The :witch: got me.... Good luck to those still in or waiting for o....
> 
> :dust:

Oh I'm sorry Sunnyleah :( Big hugs and lots of baby dust for next time <3


----------



## allforthegirl

is anyone charting their temps? I am finding it neat how our body's have the same indicators that O is on its way. Though the TWW is not always so predictable. I am noticing that with my last few cycles I get EWCM 3-4 days before O, but not all the way through to O. With all this research I have done for most the get it the day of.... Guess that is not the case with me.

Anyone else have interesting things with charting?


----------



## Sunnyleah

Allforthegirl, I'm totally obsessed with charting!! I also find it fascinating and am amazed by all of the signs our bodies give us. It's funny how people always say animals know when they're fertile and I think we've just lost touch with our bodies and that we also know...

Then sometimes my body gets its signals crossed and I'm really confused!! 

A good book about this is called 'taking charge of your fertility'. Author is a Toni something (lady)


----------



## sallyhansen76

That is a nice thought. I like that!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Yeah learning how to listen my body. It's part of why I'm do confused about my chart last cycle. I got ch on cd 14 but just knew I hadn't o'd. Then thought I might have on 18 but continued Ewcm. But looking back I often have Ewcm a day after o and then the next day it was gone by lunch (but they always say to record most fertile cm of the day). So from listening to my body cd 18 made sense giving me an 11 d lp (although mostly spotting yesterday so I could put it for today and get a 12 d lp. Debating it....

So lesson: stop freaking out and go with my gut feeling!! Lol


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hi everyone!!
lol'ing at the talk of snow - we've been having some all week and are due some this weekend, too! boooo! We better get a long, hot summer as reward for putting up with this winter. I don't know about you guys, but it's felt like an extra long one here this year. 

allforthegirl - I always get EWCM around 3-4 days before O. Then it stops for a few days and I tend to get some partway through the TWW, too. But yeah, not so much that I can find on actual O day. But it still works, I have an 19 month old to prove it! lol! I definitely now try to make sure we BD on the EWCM days and pay less attention to signs of O itself. 


So I am at some point in my TWW. I started a B vitamin complex this cycle to try to lengthen my luteal phase (worked last time before conceiving my daughter), as my LP was only around 9 days last month. I don't temp and didn't use any OPK's this month either, in spirit of taking the 'relaxed approach' - ha. So not entirely sure when I did ovulate but I estimate I am 10-12 dpo today. I caved and tested this morning with a FRER and have convinced myself I see the faintest line ever but am trying not to focus on it, especially with my history of cp. I did order some tests from makeababy (thank you for suggesting that!) and hopefully they'll arrive soon so I can test until my little heart is content! hahaha!! :blush:

Anybody got any plans for the weekend or are we all going to be stuck inside because of snow?


----------



## Sunnyleah

Cowtowngirl, I am also taking the 'relaxed approach' this cycle. Today is cd 1. Lets see how long I last!! Lol

Even no testing until cd 32!! Aaahhhh. What will I do for 32 days. It's like detox. Haha. 

Good luck! 10-12 DPO is perfect timing for a faint line :)


----------



## Sunnyleah

As for the weekend we like to host a monthly poker or games night so Saturday is it! Lol. Lots of friends and cards and wine (since BFP this last cycle). 

Looking on the bright side :)


----------



## CowtownGirl

lol! I always do okay until about 5-6 dpo and then I turn into a crazy person. Cd1 is usually beer/wine day for me, too! 

Sounds like a good weekend! Not sure what we'll get up to. We are supposed to driving north to a friend's photo studio to get some shots of my daughter in my wedding dress but with the weather forecast that might not happen. We are going to the Keg tomorrow night for my dad's birthday, though so I want to know if my faint line is a real line. If it is - I'll be driving, no biggie. If it isn't, I'll make DH drive so I can be crazy AND have wine! :thumbup:

I checked online and it says my hpt's were delivered 15 minutes ago so I might go check the mailbox!!


----------



## CowtownGirl

OMG OMG OMG!!! I just two of my IC's. And got a definite :bfp: on both!!!! OMG!! Please send any and all prayers/good vibes/whatever you believe in for a sticky bean this time!! If this one sticks, I think I'll be due Christmas Day!


----------



## allforthegirl

CowtownGirl said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!! I just two of my IC's. And got a definite :bfp: on both!!!! OMG!! Please send any and all prayers/good vibes/whatever you believe in for a sticky bean this time!! If this one sticks, I think I'll be due Christmas Day!

YIIIIIPPPPPPEEEEEE :wohoo: *Congratulations!!!!!!*


----------



## allforthegirl

Hey any of you seen this beast yet! https://www.4moms.com/mamaroo I WANT ONE BAD!!


----------



## Kasey84

allforthegirl said:


> is anyone charting their temps? I am finding it neat how our body's have the same indicators that O is on its way. Though the TWW is not always so predictable. I am noticing that with my last few cycles I get EWCM 3-4 days before O, but not all the way through to O. With all this research I have done for most the get it the day of.... Guess that is not the case with me.
> 
> Anyone else have interesting things with charting?

I haven't done any temp charting, but I've learned so much since we started ttc and still learning things all the time. It really is fascinating...and frustrating at times!


----------



## Kasey84

CowtownGirl said:


> OMG OMG OMG!!! I just two of my IC's. And got a definite :bfp: on both!!!! OMG!! Please send any and all prayers/good vibes/whatever you believe in for a sticky bean this time!! If this one sticks, I think I'll be due Christmas Day!

Congratulations!! That is awesome news!! Sending lots of positive thoughts your way <3


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congratulations Cowtowngirl! Fingers crossed for that sticky bean :)


----------



## CowtownGirl

allforthegirl said:


> Hey any of you seen this beast yet! https://www.4moms.com/mamaroo I WANT ONE BAD!!

Wow - that's insane! We just borrowed a regular old vibrating bouncy chair for my daughter - this thing looks crazy high-tech! I wonder if they make them in grown-up size...


----------



## Sunnyleah

allforthegirl said:


> Hey any of you seen this beast yet! https://www.4moms.com/mamaroo I WANT ONE BAD!!

Omg went to the site... Insane stuff!:saywhat:


----------



## Sunny skies

Sunnyleah, sorry about the witch. I hope this relaxed cycle brings you that BFP. Enjoy the poker night with a few drinks.

Cowtowngirl, congrats!. I'll be praying for you.

This TWW is dragging on, trying to stay strong and not test until AF is here which should be Thursday.


----------



## Sunnyleah

AF caught me off guard. According to ff I was only 9 DPO! Not cool. But upon examination of my chart I moved my ch to cd 18(from 20) and so an 11/12 d LP is more normal for me. Ad AF started after 6pm so quite late for me.... 

Fingers crossed this means back to pre MC cycle stats! Used to be o on cd17/18 with 28/29 d cycle. After MC o on cd 20+ and cycles range from 30-36 days! Ugh. 

Please be back to pre MC !

@sunnyskies: sorry the tww is rough this time... I find it the hardest part of my cycle. The first half is all exciting waiting to o, getting busy with DH lol.... First few DPO are ok, the possibility of being pg, but then its tough... The waiting... Wondering... SS.... I hear ya, hang in there!

:hugs:


----------



## Sunny skies

Thanks Sunnyleah, I feel the same. Waiting to o is always easier as you have high hopes this is the one and then you start second guessing yourself in the TWW. My cycles have been crazy after my etopic. I was pretty regular with 28/29 day cycles and in the last year they've been between 26/31day cycles with one crazy 37 day cycle which freaked me out and got me to seek help. I guess as we get older our bodies really change. I miss the good old days.


----------



## allforthegirl

Sunnyleah said:


> AF caught me off guard. According to ff I was only 9 DPO! Not cool. But upon examination of my chart I moved my ch to cd 18(from 20) and so an 11/12 d LP is more normal for me. Ad AF started after 6pm so quite late for me....
> 
> Fingers crossed this means back to pre MC cycle stats! Used to be o on cd17/18 with 28/29 d cycle. After MC o on cd 20+ and cycles range from 30-36 days! Ugh.
> 
> Please be back to pre MC !
> 
> @sunnyskies: sorry the tww is rough this time... I find it the hardest part of my cycle. The first half is all exciting waiting to o, getting busy with DH lol.... First few DPO are ok, the possibility of being pg, but then its tough... The waiting... Wondering... SS.... I hear ya, hang in there!
> 
> :hugs:

Have you talked to your Dr about your short LP? i am sure there is something that you may be able to do to lengthen you LP. Sucks that things are crapy right now. Hope mother nature can fix things for you!! :hugs:


----------



## Sunnyleah

I know... I wish people were more honest about our aging bodies and fertility... I was about 29 and living with DH (before married) and I heard from someone that fertility decreases by 50% around age 27 (due to hormones, longer cycles, lower sperm counts, older eggs, etc) and freaked out. But DH and everyone else was like "oh you're young, got lots of time" and now that we're 33 &36 its a struggle.... We started trying about a year ago but with one BFP and one loss still at square one...


----------



## allforthegirl

Well don't feel too bad about the age thing.... I am 34 and TTC, and even my specialist said we are good to go. Though that could be that I have four already, and conceived so easily this last time before our loss. Though this was my first loss, so maybe it is harder as we age....:shrug: I sure hope that you will catch that egg soon. :dust:

We are all here for you :hug:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks,....

I was charting for three cycles before BFP with a 10-11 day LP. Was going to go to the doctor (we moved and I was meeting a new doctor after the move) but before I got to the doctor got my BFP (three weeks after moving). Then after MC my LP has been 12 days so all good (short side of normal) but my cycles have been all over the place since MC. This is the 6th cycle.... Taking a month off from charting and if no BFP this cycle DH and I are off to the doctor. I have been on prenatals since quitting BCP in January of 2012 and just this cycle started the B -complex vitamins....after MC OB gave me a specail high dose folic acid prenatals that are also split into two pills for better absorption... Really hoping that my cycles are just taking longer after MC to get back to normal... Took 4 months to ovulate after BCP but got pregnant in the 4th cycle after that... Hoping that if my cycles are now back (also this cycles temp suggests stronger o) that we will get a BFP quickly again :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I am glad you are staying as positive as you can!! :dust:


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hopefully the B complex helps a bit - I'm sure it's helped sort outmy cycles and it can't do any harm! 

Sunny skies - I hope the next few days go quickly for you and fingers crossed for you when you test!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

I just grabbed a chewable B complex vitamin at the grocery store. Not sure if there's a different or better type? Just started it today...

In the past my doctor rocommended niacin (one of the b vitamins) just for general health due to a family history of heart disease, but the dose made me super flush and my skin red and irritated so she just said "oh well, stop" (this is my old doctor).... If not BFP this cycle then when I go to my new doctor Ill ask for a full blood work up and ask about b-complex....


----------



## CowtownGirl

Sounds like a good plan! I'll be honest, I buy my B-50 complex from the dollar store! lol!! :)


----------



## mowat

Thought I'd join you ladies again. Back to TTC as I've just finished another miscarriage (I think). Hoping we'll be 3rd time lucky.

Congrats Cowtown! I'm ordering fresh supplies from makeababy.ca tonight.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Welcome Mowat!!!! Sorry about your losses :hugs: hopefully your third comes soon and you get to meet :). Are you charting? If you've had two are you planning on visiting the doctor?? I'm really nervous to get pg again.... Taking so long and getting impatient but so anxious!!! Lol.


----------



## allforthegirl

mowat said:


> Thought I'd join you ladies again. Back to TTC as I've just finished another miscarriage (I think). Hoping we'll be 3rd time lucky.
> 
> Congrats Cowtown! I'm ordering fresh supplies from makeababy.ca tonight.

Oh my I never thought I would see you here. I'm sorry for your losses :cry: :hugs:

I sure hope we all can find our forever babies soon! Start up a petition, "no more losses!" healthy babies for everyone!!:thumbup:


----------



## CowtownGirl

So sorry for your loss, Mowat. I do hope the third time is the charm for you!


----------



## mowat

Thanks guys.

I'm hoping I can go down to Vancouver for further testing to see what the problem might be. I saw a doctor down there in December and she said I was good to go. Hoping this loss might warrant a deeper investigation. Maybe it would be worth having my partner looked at too---I guess maybe a semen analysis? Not sure what the next step is, just know I'm in a rush to get started! Let's get this show on the road!

Ordered 50 ovulation strips last night so I think I'm set for awhile. Figured DH would be freaked out about another loss, but he asked last night when we could try again, so I don't think we'll wait long. Guess I'll wait until after my ultrasound next week.


----------



## allforthegirl

I hear Vancouver has some really great services, so hopefully they will get everything all straighten out for you!! 

I am glad that you are going at this in a positive light and not letting these losses bring you too down. :flower:


----------



## Sunny skies

Mowat, sorry for your loss, hopefully you can get some answers in Vancouver. They should do a thorough investigation given your history. An SA is a good idea. Keep us posted.


----------



## Kasey84

Welcome mowat and sorry for your loss. Fingers crossed that you get your rainbow baby soon <3


----------



## Sabster

Hey ladies!! I'm happy I found this thread. I haven't had any MC that I'm aware of... but I'm also looking for some Canadian ladies that are TTC-ing, since our situation is a bit different and we can share some resources as well.

I am 28 my Common-law partner is 34 ( it's true... we don't marry in QC lol) I live in Montreal QC and we have been TTC for our first baby for 1 year this month! I am a bit discouraged and starting to think that something might be wrong since I didn't get a single BFP. 

My doc referred me to the Royal Vic hospital Reproductive Centre and we have our first appointment later this month. Surprisingly enough I didn't have to wait 6 months for the appointment, got all the blood tests and ultrasound done and now my man has to go do a semen sample sometime this week. So, I hope it all goes well and I'm so grateful we don't have to pay fr most of the services!! Quebec even covers 3 IVF treatments, but I dont think we will go down that road if that becomes a reality. 

here's a website I use to get OPKs and preseed, the shipping is free if you order over a certain amount and they deliver fast. ALSO, they ahve sexy time toys ;)

https://www.ecosex.ca/


----------



## Sunnyleah

Welcome Sabster! Sorry its taking s long.... DH and I are also one year end of this month, although I'm happy to have had one BFP (means we can get pregnant) we lost our angel at 13w(measured9w). Glad you got into the clinic so quickly, here's to hoping its something easily resolved! And before you know it you'll be on your way!

Good luck!

:dust:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Mowat so sorry hun for your loss. :hugs:

Sabster another montreal-er eh?!! :yipee: im not alone! xx Welcome. I really like the royal vic. Oh had some testing done there for other reproductive issues and they were really great. How exactly does it work? Are you paying anyting to get tested?


----------



## Sunny skies

Welcome Sabster and good luck. Thanks for the Internet site tip. I love Montreal!


----------



## Sabster

Sunny skies said:


> Welcome Sabster and good luck. Thanks for the Internet site tip. I love Montreal!

Merci Merci! i love Montreal too!


----------



## Sabster

sallyhansen76 said:


> Mowat so sorry hun for your loss. :hugs:
> 
> Sabster another montreal-er eh?!! :yipee: im not alone! xx Welcome. I really like the royal vic. Oh had some testing done there for other reproductive issues and they were really great. How exactly does it work? Are you paying anyting to get tested?


Hey Sally, I was referred by my doctor, but I don't think you need a referral necessarily. Here is the website :https://www.mcgillivf.com/e/McgillIVF.asp
and you can call and ask the nurse/secretary person for details.

I didn't ask my doc to refer me anywhere bu she said that it's close to a year I should probably check it out just in case and i got my appointment within 5 weeks ( miracle by Quebec standards) so I'm pretty nervous about it, it's at the end of the month!!

Before the first appointment you need to get 2 blood tests: progesterone 7 days before expected period and on CD2-5 you need to get another hormonal blood test, in addition to a baseline ultrasound. The male partner needs to do a semen analysis.

I haven't paid for anything up to date and it's part of the MUHC hospitals so I'm pretty sure its free ( except some IVF things) I hope it all goes well and that we get pregnant soon.

Im also doing or trying to do a liver cleanse to help with all the extra hormones swimming around in my body and Ive come to the conclusion that I can no longer drink a bottle f wine to myself or any booze for that matter, so Im gonna go cold turkey on the booze. I hope it helps, I tried to ignore the whole " don't drink while TTC" but I think it will help improve my chances.


----------



## sallyhansen76

I will definately check it out! thank you!! 

Its been 3 years in may that we started with 2 (possibly 3) losses. Im so surprised they arent following me closer...actually they arent following me at all. grrr


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sally I was told that after one year you can get testing started or after 2 losses. I'd push or seek a new doctor!! That's crazy...


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ya...its a little insane.


----------



## Sunny skies

Ladies, just thought I would give a quick update. AF is due tomorrow, praying it doesn't arrive. I'm due to go the fertility centre Fri. If it still hasn't shown. It's been hard not to test but I promised myself. 

Sally, you should definately look into another doctor. Going to a Fertility Centre isthe best way to know what's going on with your body. While its still frustrating not getting A BFP at least now I know the issues, why its taking so long and what my options are.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good luck Sunnyskies....


----------



## sallyhansen76

Good luck sunny!!! 

Update on me, my bfn got the better of me. And next month wil mark the 3 years ttc. SO i called and have managed to get an appointment with my dr. Hopefully she ll be able to refer me to someone. Appointment schedualed for tomrorow!


----------



## CowtownGirl

Good luck sunnyskies!!!


----------



## Kasey84

Good luck testing Sunny skies! Fingers crossed for a BFP <3 

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow sally :)


----------



## Sabster

sallyhansen76 said:


> Good luck sunny!!!
> 
> Update on me, my bfn got the better of me. And next month wil mark the 3 years ttc. SO i called and have managed to get an appointment with my dr. Hopefully she ll be able to refer me to someone. Appointment schedualed for tomrorow!

Make your doctor refer you to the Royal Vic, if she's going to swipe your medicare card, she better sign off on the referral as well. BTW, you should have been referred a long time ago, I find its better to go to a place where there are fertility specialists and where you can go get everything done in ne spot. 

I hope your doc listens and you can get your baby soon !!


----------



## allforthegirl

Even my Dr said if it takes me longer than a few months ofter my loss to get PG he said he would look into for me. Though I am creeping into 35 if we don't conceive by that time. I sure hope we get our BFP next month..... if I haven't caught the already this month. I sure am having loads of cramps


----------



## Sunnyleah

We are the same.... Doctor said one year, but with one pregnancy with loss she said keep going... But this is our 6th cycle since loss so if another bfn then we will be going for an appointment. Which is actually around the same time as one year anyway.


----------



## Sunny skies

Well, the witch decided to show her face this evening, so looks like I'm out. Back to the Fertility Centre on Sunday to start Femara again. Really disappointed as I actually thought I had a chance this cycle.


----------



## Sabster

are you TTC#1?


----------



## Sunny skies

Yes, it's crazy how long you try to prevent and then when your ready, all these obstacles are in your way.


----------



## Kasey84

Oh sorry to hear Sunny skies. I know just what you mean. All the years preventing, now everytime the witch or a BFN appears its heartbreaking :( 

Good luck at the fertility centre. I hope you get a BFP soon <3


----------



## allforthegirl

It will happen Sunny skies, just sorry it couldn't have been this time!! :hugs:


----------



## CowtownGirl

So sorry Sunny skies, will cross my fingers for you for next time. :hug:


----------



## Sunnyleah

:hugs: Sunnyskies.... I totally feel the same way about preventing vs TTC. So paranoid for years that I might be and now paranoid that I can't.... Ugh


----------



## mowat

Holy headache! I'm thinking hormones going crazy? Earlier today, before the headache, I was so "revved up" (ahem) I was wondering if I wasn't ovulating. Don't think I'll ovulate when I'm still getting a BFP though.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Mowat, I swear I could feel the hormones leaving my body after D&C. It was crazy! Took several weeks before feeling like my self again.... I hadn't realized how not like myself I had gotten! I didnt o the cycle after D&C. 

Good luck!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sabster, i wouldnnt be referred to Vic hospital as im in Granby. Sherbrooke seems to be closer. But they dont want us because Oh isnt 25 yet....GRRR


----------



## allforthegirl

A midwife friend of mine posted this last night and it is such a lovely birth story. 
https://birthwithoutfearblog.com/2013/04/18/vaginal-hospital-birth-of-triplets/


----------



## Sunny skies

Mowat, hope your hormones go back o normal soon.

Allforthegirl, what a wonderful story.

Happy Friday ladies. AF is here in full force and battling a cold, looks like this weekend will be a pretty crappy one.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sunnyskies enjoy some wine & chocolate :)


----------



## Sunny skies

Hope everyone's doing well, still getting over my cold so it's been a lazy few days for me. Went to fertility clinic this morning to start round 2 of femara, they doubled my dose so hope it gives me more mature follies ( hopefully on my right side). I was really upset this am when the nurse brought up clomid medication. She didn't even have my last cycle chart info and I had to remind her I only did 1 cycle of femara. I had to ask why they wouldn't increase my dose as it worked well last cycle. To make a long story short after speaking to the re at the clinic and waiting to get call after they confirmed with my re what they should do I finally got my prescription filled at 5 pm. A little worried how careless they can be. Have to keep reminding myself that it will be worth it. 

Where's everyone at with their cycles?


----------



## allforthegirl

6DPO for me today. Have a headache and cramping which is normal for me during this time of my cycle. Wish there was more to report. Next month I am sure we will catch the egg.(positive thinking) My GF jokes that if you throw it (sperm) across the room I would get PG. Three out of my four just happened. Two I know happened on the one time we weren't as careful. My third took about six months to conceive him, we didn't know when to DTD or anything. Once I started reading two months is all it took. She also said don't sneeze or the kids will just fall out LOL


----------



## Sunnyleah

How's everyone doing here? I'm excited to see signs of spring finally peeking out! DH and I did some yard work on the weekend and excited to get more... We moved into our house last August and didn't get any outside work done, so super excited to plan out gardens! We're also changing our backyard (its a bit small and currently all garden & patio stones... Going to deck it with huge planter boxes & potted flowers for more usable space.... Super excited!

:flower:


----------



## allforthegirl

Well I sure would like to put in a garden this year but it is not looking so good for us out here. We may get in some flowers, but not looking so good for any veggies this year. Though finally we are getting a streak of above freezing temps for day time highs. (ABOUT TIME!!) I am getting really frustrated with not getting out and doing anything outside.


----------



## Sabster

Hola ladies!

I'm doing well, I'm at home for the next few days, studying for a final ( finishing my bachelors degree at Concordia University) and I am happy to report that I had my first BBQ last night, which was a TOTAL success! i will start garden cleanup after my exam on Thursday. I hope to spend the weekend doing housework.. I love it. I won't even deny it.

Im on CD13 so we will start to BD every other day or everyday depending on the mood until CD 22. I really wanna keep my bases covered. My period is due on May 15th, so we'll see what happens... i have pretty long cycles ( 35 days) and I have some OPKs, Im debating whether to use them or not. i don't want to stress myself out with all the TTC add-ons.

My BF went to the fertility clinic to give him sample and he WAS PISSED. He really didn't like the whole experience because he feels that his manhood is being questioned.... REALLY?!? I had a wand ( dildo looking) probing thing up my vagina while having my period. PLEASE, cry me a river. needless to say, after I said that, he finally admitted that he was really pissed because the guy before him took 45 min to give a sample AND took his lady friend/wife with him in the private room. Now that's funny.

Anyways, Had great sex this morning, so Im feeling wonderful. NOw all I need is to pass my test and have lots of babies! hahaha

have a good day ladies, 

Sab


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sabster. 

What you finishing up at concordia? 

The weather IS getting really nice isnt it!! im excited!! 

Go go go catch taht eggy!!! :spermys:

And its funny how men feel about giving samples eh. Mine is the same. He is NOT happy about our appointment tomorrow and doesnt really want to give a sample. He feels the sme way, that somehow his man Hood is being questioned. Guess i ll have to see how it goes.


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hey everyone! Glad to see everyone is feeling pretty good and so happy the weather is finally starting to get better! 

News on me: so far our little bean is still sticking around, pretty sure I'm 5 weeks today now. We told my parents this weekend by bringing DD (19 months) over to their house in a t-shirt that said 'I'm going to be a big sister'. They were super excited but they know all about our history of loss so we're keeping pretty quiet for now. I have a huge family and if my grandma found out it would be on the national news! 

Not up to too much this weekend, hopefully we'll get outside if it's nice! Hope you all have a good one! :hug:


----------



## allforthegirl

*CowtownGirl* Could you list your symptoms for us to compare from? Were temping too? Love to hear about them if you were. I like to gather all the info I can. Gives this over active mind something to do :haha:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congrats Cowtowngirl! :dance:


----------



## Sabster

sallyhansen76 said:


> Sabster.
> 
> What you finishing up at concordia?
> 
> The weather IS getting really nice isnt it!! im excited!!
> 
> Go go go catch taht eggy!!! :spermys:
> 
> And its funny how men feel about giving samples eh. Mine is the same. He is NOT happy about our appointment tomorrow and doesnt really want to give a sample. He feels the sme way, that somehow his man Hood is being questioned. Guess i ll have to see how it goes.

I lvoe how we are all rejoycing about the weather. great stuff ;)

Im finishing a double major degree in community and public affairs and political science.... im at the end of the race almost... i have a few courses left..


----------



## CowtownGirl

allforthegirl said:


> *CowtownGirl* Could you list your symptoms for us to compare from? Were temping too? Love to hear about them if you were. I like to gather all the info I can. Gives this over active mind something to do :haha:

Sure, I can try to list symptoms but funnily enough I think I've had less this time than with my m/c's. I don't temp and this cycle had been my 'relaxed approach' cycle so I didn't use opk's or anything. :doh:

I would say around 7-8dpo I started getting really emotional.
Around 9-10dpo I had a hard time running/exercising, I was getting really dizzy and out of breath.
Also around 10dpo I started to get shooting pains down the back of my legs (this one I remember from when I was pregnant with my daughter)

Now I'm just dealing with a heavy cold and peeing more and most of the time don't feel pregnant at all. And honestly, the emotional-ness and dizziness I only realised when I looked back. It was the shooty leg pain that mostly gave it away for me. I'm sure more symptoms will kick in soon (I hope!) so I'll feel a bit more relaxed and reassured. 

Still have all my fingers and toes crossed for everyone here :thumbup:


----------



## allforthegirl

CowtownGirl said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> *CowtownGirl* Could you list your symptoms for us to compare from? Were temping too? Love to hear about them if you were. I like to gather all the info I can. Gives this over active mind something to do :haha:
> 
> Sure, I can try to list symptoms but funnily enough I think I've had less this time than with my m/c's. I don't temp and this cycle had been my 'relaxed approach' cycle so I didn't use opk's or anything. :doh:
> 
> I would say around 7-8dpo I started getting really emotional.
> Around 9-10dpo I had a hard time running/exercising, I was getting really dizzy and out of breath.
> Also around 10dpo I started to get shooting pains down the back of my legs (this one I remember from when I was pregnant with my daughter)
> 
> Now I'm just dealing with a heavy cold and peeing more and most of the time don't feel pregnant at all. And honestly, the emotional-ness and dizziness I only realised when I looked back. It was the shooty leg pain that mostly gave it away for me. I'm sure more symptoms will kick in soon (I hope!) so I'll feel a bit more relaxed and reassured.
> 
> Still have all my fingers and toes crossed for everyone here :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you for sharing that. I too had tons of symptoms with my loss. But I like to go back and look at things. LOL


----------



## sallyhansen76

Yay Cowtowngirl!! whoohoo :yipee:

Sabster. Sounds really exciting. :thumbup: i finished up a child psychology degree awhile abck...and somehow have managed to land a job in finances. lol. 

My initial consultation appointment was today!! :yipee: Blood tests and semen analysis otmorrow. Hopefully results will be quick!


----------



## mowat

Just had an "all clear" ultrasound. The tech wouldn't tell me how thick my lining was, but she did say it wasn't too thick (that's not what I'm worried about!). She also said (as did my last two ultrasounds) that I appear to have a bicornate uterus. Why did nobody mention that before this pregnancy? Think I'll ask my doctor about that.

Got another light BFP---will test again tomorrow and hope for a negative.

Anyone know how temps look if you don't ovulate? Just wondering if they will just stay low if I'm not going to ovulate and just go right to AF.


----------



## allforthegirl

I haven't had a chart that I haven't O'd. Sorry can't help you there. I hope someone will be able to help you. Though I am sure you can search anovulatory on FF


----------



## Sunnyleah

My first cycle post mc was very erratic temps (like Rocky Mountains) with no curve. Basically if you drew a 'cover line' half the temps were above and half below but not biphasic. Quite random. Then my temp dropped after first AF (or breakthrough bleeding) and a regular cycle followed. Good luck :)


----------



## Sabster

Hola Ladies,

So I usually have a 35 days cycle and I am currently on |CD14, however since yesterday pm I started spotting a tiny bit when I wipe, and today the same thing. I was pretty piseed because I thought " Ok this is it, f*ck you ovaries, Im done with you. I need a drink" But THEN, It occured to me that I have a few Ovulation kits left, so I tested and this is what I got:

Is this good? I only did one last month and nothing came out and it reminded me of all the negative prenancy tests ive taken so i was super disoucraged... anyways I would really appreciate your input OMG!!!
 



Attached Files:







good one.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 5


----------



## allforthegirl

Looks like you are close to a positive. But I always have a line all through my cycle.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Opk should have a line throughout cycle. Women always have some LH in their system. When its darker than the control line it's positive. I know of some women too who will have an almost positive for days before finally getting the surge. I don't use them though, I think I'd go crazy!


----------



## Sunny skies

The line should be just as dark or darker. Make sure your holding your pee and testing in the afternoon works best. I always had a hard time holding my pee. Good luck, looks like your close.


----------



## sallyhansen76

What all these beautiful ladies said. Not quite positive but getting there. Keep testing and having lots of fun sex. ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so no more pinching and cramping but very tired and drained. I think I am getting a cold. hope this is a good sign. Tested this morning with a FRER and it was neg at 10DPO.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sorry for the neg hun :hugs:


Ok i have to share something with you ladies. All because of the title of this thread. I can read it without singing 'im Canadian and I know it'. 

now I know right now it makes zero sense but Watch this and then you wont be able to look at the title the same way again. ahhaha 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VyKMGipbevE&playnext=1&list=PL1E561D39ADBBA39B&feature=results_main


----------



## allforthegirl

I have seen that and almost peed my pants watching it!! I wonder if she went into labour right after doing this video LOL A lot of bouncing around.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Love the video :)

:rofl:


----------



## Sabster

I forgot to test yesterday and Im going to do it today.... i think. Not sure yet.
thank you all for the advice!! great info and input


----------



## CowtownGirl

Sabster said:


> I forgot to test yesterday and Im going to do it today.... i think. Not sure yet.
> thank you all for the advice!! great info and input

I agree - that opk was an almost positive. I don't get lines on my opk's throughout my cycle. I get lines maybe a couple of days before my surge, then they fade within a day after my surge. I'd also recommend testing twice a day near the surge if you are going to use them often. My surge (and therefore my positive tests) always happens in the morning so if I tested only in the afternoon I would miss the positive. But then, I always get stronger hpt in the afternoon/evening not with fmu so maybe I'm just weird. ;)


----------



## sallyhansen76

I think that is great advice. :thumbup: 
Although i wish my tests were soo freaking pale and easy identify. Mine get REALLY dark at around cd 12 ( pretty questionable positives) right until O which is anywhere from cd 14 to cd 22!!! and they dont fade that much after o either. :( Makes me question it alot.


----------



## Kasey84

Hi Ladies! 
I've been abssent for awhile, as OH and I were on a little vacation down south. I think some R&R was just what I needed :)

Anyway, AF is 6 days late, but I've taken 2 HPT's and both were BFN's. I'm thinking maybe this cycle was just messed up?? It's so frustrating...I've been having 28 day cycles since my MC and now this...

How is everyone else?


----------



## allforthegirl

Kasey84 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> I've been abssent for awhile, as OH and I were on a little vacation down south. I think some R&R was just what I needed :)
> 
> Anyway, AF is 6 days late, but I've taken 2 HPT's and both were BFN's. I'm thinking maybe this cycle was just messed up?? It's so frustrating...I've been having 28 day cycles since my MC and now this...
> 
> How is everyone else?

Maybe you just O'd late this cycle!!:shrug:

Stay away AF!!


----------



## Kasey84

Well AF arrived today...A full week late! Because of this, we won't be able to ttc this cycle, as OH will be away for work when I'm ovulating :( If AF had arrived on time we would have caught ovulation before he left. At this point I won't be getting a BFP before my "would have been" due date :( 

I'm so discouraged today, which I hate!


----------



## allforthegirl

Question have any of you tried the HPT from makeababy.ca? I bought a bunch that were 10miU and just hoping to know if anyone has tried them before and it they like them?? I want to know pretty much the moment it happens LOL


----------



## Sunnyleah

Kasey: sorry the :witch: got you, and that you'll miss your window this cycle. I hear you about the edd. Mine is tomorrow :(. And currently mid cycle of the 6th since MMC. I'm dealing ok right now....I think if this cycle is a bfn I will have a little break down (I did last AF too because I knew it was the last chance for BFP before edd). Also tomorrow marks one year of trying, and I turned 33 yesterday :(. Lots happening. Hang in there we will all make it one day!

Allforthegirl: I've never used any of those, good luck! It would be cool to find out super early... My BFP was clear as day (dark lines on cheapies and digital positive) at 12 DPO. So pretty close :). Good luck!


----------



## Kasey84

Sunnyleah said:


> Kasey: sorry the :witch: got you, and that you'll miss your window this cycle. I hear you about the edd. Mine is tomorrow :(. And currently mid cycle of the 6th since MMC. I'm dealing ok right now....I think if this cycle is a bfn I will have a little break down (I did last AF too because I knew it was the last chance for BFP before edd). Also tomorrow marks one year of trying, and I turned 33 yesterday :(. Lots happening. Hang in there we will all make it one day!
> 
> Allforthegirl: I've never used any of those, good luck! It would be cool to find out super early... My BFP was clear as day (dark lines on cheapies and digital positive) at 12 DPO. So pretty close :). Good luck!

Thanks Sunnyleah <3 Its so good to have people to talk to who understand, although I wish none of us had to be here. Its coming up on 1 year for us ttc as well. I never though this is how it would turn out. 

I'll be thinking of you tomorrow on your EDD <3 Hugs


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sorry kasey the witch got you :hugs:

Sunny sending a little prayer for you today

momof4, im in the same boat as you i ordered some. Just waiting to O so i can test after. I got the same ones for the first time from makeababy.


----------



## Sabster

Hola ladies,

I wasn't sure whether to post or not, but I decided to go ahead with it. 
We went to our fertility appointment and they told us a few things:

- my Dh's sperm count is 7.5 Million and they would like to see it at 15 million... Mobility 30% and I dont remember the rest. She gave him some supplement called fertiliaid or something like that... needless to day my Dh was NOT pleased.

-me: apparently my ovaries look like swiss cheese. She said I had ALOT of follicles, more than normal but that she doesn't think I have PCOS because I have regular cycles and I seem to ovulate. She wants to do a progesterone test next cycle. She said her concern is more about the quality of the egg...I honestly have no clue what she was implying because I read online that you can have poly cystic ovaries without having problems... Im pretty sure I ovulate but now I don't know...

-She said it looks like I am bordeline on the antibodies for rubella, so Im prolly going to do the vaccines for it. 

- she wants to do anther sperm analysis in two months and then if its still the same she wants to do the test where they check if your tubes are clogged. MEH.

ANYWAYS. The appointment was a fucking disaster, that's all I have to say. My DH was being totally unsupportive, and now in hindsight I guess he felt really stressed out. I dunno, I totally blanked out and didn't ask any of the questions I had in mind... I dont know if I should call again to talk to someone and get the actual results so I can do my own research. The doctor was very nice and she said we could always do assisted conception ( I call it the turkey baster treatment) but not IVF. We are NOT ok with that. I don't want to be a mom that had to get a baby in a pietrie dish. I know that sound awful but I don't want to cheat mother nature..Im just no even ready to phanthom that possibility...

Anyways Im pretty fucking distraught about all this and I cant really talk to anyone. i dont know what the next step is. Maybe I didn't dedicate myself 100% to TTC and I should try temping, or OPK religiously. Im just afraid to get too emotionally involved and if it doesn't happen for us I'm going to be destroyed.

Im sorry I''m ranting I have a lot on my mind and Im super depressed about this and I don't know what to do. I don't want to be discouraged but I feel really hopeless about having a baby..


----------



## Sabster

I just did another OPk cuz im on CD 20 and this came up.. this is promising too.. Im more confused than EVER.
 



Attached Files:







test may 1.jpg
File size: 25.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## allforthegirl

Sabster No worries rant away!! That is what this is for!! Sometimes the problem with finding out the answer is actually knowing what is wrong. That can be worse than not knowing!! :hug:

On the bright side at least you know what you are working with and can work towards your rainbow. <3


----------



## allforthegirl

Sabster said:


> I just did another OPk cuz im on CD 20 and this came up.. this is promising too.. Im more confused than EVER.

Looks pretty dang close to me!! Do you know if you have O'd or not? Maybe this is it? Are you allowed to continue TTC while doing all these tests and stuff?


----------



## mowat

I've used the super sensitive hpt from makeababy and I found it pretty good. I got a faint line 10dpo so I used a frer and also got a faint line. Hope that helps.

Nothing new for me---still waiting to ovulate and for AF. Ugh.


----------



## Sabster

allforthegirl said:


> Sabster said:
> 
> 
> I just did another OPk cuz im on CD 20 and this came up.. this is promising too.. Im more confused than EVER.
> 
> Looks pretty dang close to me!! Do you know if you have O'd or not? Maybe this is it? Are you allowed to continue TTC while doing all these tests and stuff?Click to expand...

i think this might be it... I am on CD20 out of a 35day cycle and i can kind of feel the "ovulation " symptoms... I guess I am ovulating? 

She didn't say anything about stopping TTC. She said for all she knew we could come back and be pregnant, you never know. 

I dont know anything anymore, Maybe I should do the basal temping... have u done it?


----------



## allforthegirl

Sabster said:


> allforthegirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sabster said:
> 
> 
> I just did another OPk cuz im on CD 20 and this came up.. this is promising too.. Im more confused than EVER.
> 
> Looks pretty dang close to me!! Do you know if you have O'd or not? Maybe this is it? Are you allowed to continue TTC while doing all these tests and stuff?Click to expand...
> 
> i think this might be it... I am on CD20 out of a 35day cycle and i can kind of feel the "ovulation " symptoms... I guess I am ovulating?
> 
> She didn't say anything about stopping TTC. She said for all she knew we could come back and be pregnant, you never know.
> 
> I dont know anything anymore, Maybe I should do the basal temping... have u done it?Click to expand...

I love the temping thing!! I am addicted to my chart!! I love knowing that I have O or even just know when to expect my cycle as late.... other words with child LOL Though I started it because I had the MTX shot and have heard that it can mess a bit with your cycles and I wanted to be ready and know when I O when we started back up again. Now we start in this next cycle and I am sad that I will not be temping. But at least I have a better idea how my body works!!


----------



## Kasey84

Sabster said:


> Hola ladies,
> 
> I wasn't sure whether to post or not, but I decided to go ahead with it.
> We went to our fertility appointment and they told us a few things:
> 
> - my Dh's sperm count is 7.5 Million and they would like to see it at 15 million... Mobility 30% and I dont remember the rest. She gave him some supplement called fertiliaid or something like that... needless to day my Dh was NOT pleased.
> 
> -me: apparently my ovaries look like swiss cheese. She said I had ALOT of follicles, more than normal but that she doesn't think I have PCOS because I have regular cycles and I seem to ovulate. She wants to do a progesterone test next cycle. She said her concern is more about the quality of the egg...I honestly have no clue what she was implying because I read online that you can have poly cystic ovaries without having problems... Im pretty sure I ovulate but now I don't know...
> 
> -She said it looks like I am bordeline on the antibodies for rubella, so Im prolly going to do the vaccines for it.
> 
> - she wants to do anther sperm analysis in two months and then if its still the same she wants to do the test where they check if your tubes are clogged. MEH.
> 
> ANYWAYS. The appointment was a fucking disaster, that's all I have to say. My DH was being totally unsupportive, and now in hindsight I guess he felt really stressed out. I dunno, I totally blanked out and didn't ask any of the questions I had in mind... I dont know if I should call again to talk to someone and get the actual results so I can do my own research. The doctor was very nice and she said we could always do assisted conception ( I call it the turkey baster treatment) but not IVF. We are NOT ok with that. I don't want to be a mom that had to get a baby in a pietrie dish. I know that sound awful but I don't want to cheat mother nature..Im just no even ready to phanthom that possibility...
> 
> Anyways Im pretty fucking distraught about all this and I cant really talk to anyone. i dont know what the next step is. Maybe I didn't dedicate myself 100% to TTC and I should try temping, or OPK religiously. Im just afraid to get too emotionally involved and if it doesn't happen for us I'm going to be destroyed.
> 
> Im sorry I''m ranting I have a lot on my mind and Im super depressed about this and I don't know what to do. I don't want to be discouraged but I feel really hopeless about having a baby..

Feel free to vent as much as you need! I'm sorry your appointment didn't go as you'd hoped. It all sounds very overwhelming. Take some time to absord what you learned and if you can get a second appointment to review the results again that would probably be helpful. I'm sure it's hard to take everything in on the first appointment. 

It sucks when the answers are not what we want to hear, but I hope the information you have now will help you along the way to getting your rainbow <3


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sab, 
You and I are in similar situations. Although, I still havent recieved any news back yet. Im sorry the news isnt exactly what you wanted to hear. But the good nes is that they HAVE identified a problem and are willing to work with you to help (proof giving OH some pills). That being said, I would also try taking things into your own hands as well. Opk and cahrting can give you soo much information. It ll tell you if your ovulating, adn when. Perhaps you ovulate later than you think and have a LP defect. Charting can help with that. I recommend getting a thermometer that has 2 decimal points and joining FErtility friend.com as all you d is put your numbers and ff charts and analyses everything for u. Plus we are here to help. OPk are good also to use, but if your like me, i have almost positives alll cycle and positive only when i ovulate. So a dark line, amy or may not be a reference. I d recommend doing a cycle of taking at least 1 test every day. (the best is twice a day) because a surge can bbe anywhere from 2 - 72 hours long. And that also varies every cycle. 

I understand your reluctance to want to get your hopes up, to in turn feel devestated if it doesnt go the way yuo hope. However, i also believe if you want to be pregnant, it doesnt matter if your temping/opking or getting more information about your cycles or if your not, when af comes your devasted all the same. 

These are my opinions and no one can tell you what to do. The bottom line, is you have to do what you feel you can handle. Im sending you hugs :hugs: and letting you know if you choose to chart or opk or anything else i ll be happy to help you get the most you can out of it xxx


----------



## allforthegirl

My temp dropped this morning. And oh boy do I feel the cramps.... I am going to have to go get my pain meds for my endo refilled. Didn't realize I didn't have any left ooops my bad.

Bring on May!! I am excited!! I have officially put away thermometer and will be going with the flow this month!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Sorry af got you hun. But :thumbup: for the positive attitude and onto a NEW cycle!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Allforthrgirl. Sorry the :witch: got you... Yay for a month off! That was the plan for me this cycle. Lasted until my usual o day. Now temping just a few days to see what happens so I know when to expect AF or test :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Sunnyleah said:


> Allforthrgirl. Sorry the :witch: got you... Yay for a month off! That was the plan for me this cycle. Lasted until my usual o day. Now temping just a few days to see what happens so I know when to expect AF or test :)

I was thinking that I may do that in the end too LOL we will see how I feel at the end of all of this :haha:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Temp was up a bit this morning and still some Ewcm but tingly bb's this afternoon/ evening which is generally a post o thing for me!

Good luck this cycle :)


----------



## Kasey84

Sunnyleah said:


> Temp was up a bit this morning and still some Ewcm but tingly bb's this afternoon/ evening which is generally a post o thing for me!
> 
> Good luck this cycle :)

Fingers crossed for you this cycle!! <3


----------



## allforthegirl

Sunnyleah said:


> Temp was up a bit this morning and still some Ewcm but tingly bb's this afternoon/ evening which is generally a post o thing for me!
> 
> Good luck this cycle :)

:dust:


----------



## allforthegirl

So Af didn't start until I woke up this morning. I am getting very frustrated with my cycles!! Apparently my cycles are still a wonky since the shot. I have gone from having a 26 day cycle(12 day LP) to 28 day cycle(13 day LP) to a 29 day cycle(15 day LP). I wasn't going to temp this cycle but this is making it hard not to. I am not going to temp on our vacation, but the rest of the cycle I will.


----------



## Sunnyleah

My cycles did something similar after stopping the pill. Nothing for 4 months. Then 27,28 & 29 days but got pg next cycle got my bfp. Fingers crossed!

:dust:


----------



## allforthegirl

Sunnyleah said:


> My cycles did something similar after stopping the pill. Nothing for 4 months. Then 27,28 & 29 days but got pg next cycle got my bfp. Fingers crossed!
> 
> :dust:

Are you cycles more even now? Or are they still jumping around?


----------



## Sunnyleah

My cycles have been super messed up,since MC. First was 42 days (that was expected). Then 29, 36, 32, 28, and currently CD 23 looks like O on CD 21 so who knows! If no BFP this cycle I will be visiting the doctor to discuss this. Driving me crazy!

Also my LP varies from 10-12 days....


----------



## Sabster

Thank you ladies for all your support and advice. I will start tempting once my cycle starts again ( if no BFP!!!) I took opks last month and i never showed positive ( only did one day..) I know i ovulate because I feel bloated, moody, sharp pain.. etc.

after all of this hassle with the docs and what not, I decided that I will dedicate 2 months to the cause of babies.. but Im really afraid to be disappointed. so I am taking my vitamins already, will start exercise 4 times a week and absolutely no drinking alcohol. I already stopped coffee.. I will also look into vitex... My DH said he would take vitamins but he didnt go pick them up... andhe's stll smoking like a chimeny.. he's SOOOOO sensitive about the subject I cant even bring it up... I think he knows he needs to stop smoking, but hes dgestng the info.

thank you all for listening and readng my posts.. hugz to ALL! XOXOX


----------



## Sunny skies

Sabster, sorry about the news, I recently started at a fertility centre and while there are benefits sometimes we don't hear what we want to. I was told I may have mild pcos as I have lots of follies but they are small, my cycles have been a little irregular in the last year since my etopic but I do ovulate on my own. My DH' SA also did not go well, he had 8 million count and 40 percent mobility. He was recommended to take COQ10' maca and conception XR. Fertilaid is similar to conception XR. My DH took the news really badly too, I think it really affects their manhood and all he kept saying was it must be a mistake. He did agree to take the vitamins and he's on board now but it took some time to sink in. Good news is SA can vary at different times. He will have another SA soon as its been almost 3 months. This is my second month on femara as it works well with pcos and gives you better quality eggs. I've had the dye test and did investigative cycle and cycle monitoring which helps knowing what's going on. It's stressful but worth it. Hope you get some more answers. It's very overwhelming but stay positive. Hugs.

Kasey, sorry about the witch. Good luck this cycle. The one year mark is really tough.

Allforthegirl, I use to have perfect cycles before my etopic. It sucks how much our bodies can change.

Sunnyleah, happy belated birthday. Conceiving on your birthday would be cool. I turn 33 this month, I'm hoping I'll get a BFP for my birthday :dust:


AFM, follie scan went well Friday I have 2 mature follies one on each side and another follie on my right that was close to maturing so hoping all three are released. I think I O'd yesterday, I'll confirm that tomorrow with bloodwork and scan.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks SunnySkies! Birthday was great. Looks like I o two days after b-day. Really hoping for that bfp. It does suck what happens to our bodies :( I started B100 complex this month so hoping for stronger O and longer LP. Either way I'm checking in with doctor next month either pregnant or check up as its been 6 months since D&C. Good luck!!

:dust:


----------



## Kasey84

Sunnyleah said:


> Thanks SunnySkies! Birthday was great. Looks like I o two days after b-day. Really hoping for that bfp. It does suck what happens to our bodies :( I started B100 complex this month so hoping for stronger O and longer LP. Either way I'm checking in with doctor next month either pregnant or check up as its been 6 months since D&C. Good luck!!
> 
> :dust:

Happy belated birthday! A BFP would be the best gift ever! Finger crossed for you <3


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks Kasey!!!

I'm actually torn because next Sunday is Mother's Day and I will be 11 DPO. So thinking about testing. How awesome for a bfp on Mother's Day? But on the other hand if its negative.... I usually only test at 12 DPO since my usual LP is 10-12 days.... So a day early for that specail surprise or hold off? That is the question! My last BFP was clear as day at three different times during the day on three different tests at 12dpo, so I'm also debating next Saturday at 10dpo hoping that it won't be so hard if its negative. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Sunny skies

Sunnyleah, I would wait only as it would be emotionally hard to see a BFN p. 10 dpo may be too early for a positive so I see your dilemma. 

I confirmed I o'd likely Fri night as I had bad o cramps. 2 follies got released one from each side. So happy femara is working for me. Now it's back to the waiting game. I go in for pregnancy test on the 17th if no AF shows. My birthday is 3 days later so it would be an amazing birthday if I got a BFP.


----------



## allforthegirl

Sunny skies said:


> Sunnyleah, I would wait only as it would be emotionally hard to see a BFN p. 10 dpo may be too early for a positive so I see your dilemma.
> 
> I confirmed I o'd likely Fri night as I had bad o cramps. 2 follies got released one from each side. So happy femara is working for me. Now it's back to the waiting game. I go in for pregnancy test on the 17th if no AF shows. My birthday is 3 days later so it would be an amazing birthday if I got a BFP.

That would be a great gift!! FX!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Fingers crossed we all get BFP this month :)


----------



## Kasey84

Sunnyleah, I'd probably be torn as well. Mother's Day is going to be a tough one. A BFP would definitely be awesome, but I agree with sunny skies. It may be too early for accurate results and a BFN might make an already hard day even worse. I really have my fingers crossed that this is your month <3

Sunny skies, a BFP would be the best birthday gift! Fingers crossed for you <3


----------



## allforthegirl

Well my charts are getting steadier and steadier. Sure hope thats a good sign!! Only thing is that I still have no idea when I will O.... One thing I do know is that I will not O during our trip. Not even at the earliest. Booo


----------



## allforthegirl

It has been very quiet on here lately. How is everyone doing?

AF is finishing up for me and getting things cleaned up outside finally. We are finally having beautiful weather!! All the snow and ice is officially gone from my yard! I can't wait for the chance to actually plant stuff!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Where abouts are you??

Yay for no af. Bring on O for you and some sexcapades! lol good luck!


----------



## allforthegirl

I am in Regina!! Glad I don't live by the water....

Where are you?


----------



## Sunnyleah

Hey. It has been quiet! I'm guessing with the warmer weather were all excited to get outside :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

I dont know how many of u have already seen this. But i love sharing it. I think i ve watched it 10 times!! Just amazing i reccomend to EVERY person ttc or even not TTC! lol its in 10 parts here is part one!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAnMymnJiLM


----------



## Kasey84

I'm definitely enjoying the sun and warmer weather :) 

AF just finished for me a few days ago. I'm on CD8 now. OH is away for 3 weeks for work, so no ttc this cycle. I'm trying not to dwell on it though and I'm just looking forward to next cycle and ttc then! 

allforthegirl, sending you lots of baby dust! Hope this is your month <3


----------



## sallyhansen76

all for te girl. Im in quebec!


----------



## allforthegirl

Kasey84 said:


> I'm definitely enjoying the sun and warmer weather :)
> 
> AF just finished for me a few days ago. I'm on CD8 now. OH is away for 3 weeks for work, so no ttc this cycle. I'm trying not to dwell on it though and I'm just looking forward to next cycle and ttc then!
> 
> allforthegirl, sending you lots of baby dust! Hope this is your month <3

Thanks lovely!! I sure hope it is too!!:flower:

I am sorry to hear that DH isn't going to be home. Where are you at? Does he work on the rigs?


----------



## Kasey84

allforthegirl said:


> Kasey84 said:
> 
> 
> I'm definitely enjoying the sun and warmer weather :)
> 
> AF just finished for me a few days ago. I'm on CD8 now. OH is away for 3 weeks for work, so no ttc this cycle. I'm trying not to dwell on it though and I'm just looking forward to next cycle and ttc then!
> 
> allforthegirl, sending you lots of baby dust! Hope this is your month <3
> 
> Thanks lovely!! I sure hope it is too!!:flower:
> 
> I am sorry to hear that DH isn't going to be home. Where are you at? Does he work on the rigs?Click to expand...

I'm in Newfoundland and DH works offshore. TTC is hard when he's not always here! Thankfully our schedules should work out next cycle :) Hoping for a BFP by the end of June!


----------



## Sunny skies

Kasey, sorry you have to wait a cycle. Any plans to pass the time?

Allforthegirl, we just cleaned up our backyard and pulled out the patio furniture, I love this time of year. Looking forward to some gardening too.

Sally, I'll have to watch those videos, thanks it will help pass time I. My TWW.

AFM, This cycle has actually been going quickly. I'm sure next will will drag on until I test. Hope everyone's enjoying the weather.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sunnyskies, we just pulled out our patio furniture this past weekend. We actually got a new couch set (sectional idea) for under our pergola and a fire pit table... In a few weeks we will attack the gardens! So exciting!

:flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow: :flow:


----------



## mowat

Hey ladies. Glad to hear the weather has changed for everyone! I was away in Alaska for the weekend, and when I got home the snow had all melted. Yeah! 

Had a great weekend, but missed temping while I was away. Sure wish I knew what was going on with my cycle. Did you guys all O on your first cycle?


----------



## Sunnyleah

Mowat my first cycle post D&C was 42 days with spotting at 35 days for about 5 days. My chart showed no ovulation. Doctor said that was common. But second cycle was good. I'm 6 cycles out and now they seem to have regulated (the first 4 were off but o every time just different points in the cycle and LP varied a bit)

Ps I started B Complex vitamins this cycle as they are supposed to help regulate hormones. Seems to have helped as my temp pattern this cycle is better than even before mc!
Good luck :)


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ia gree with sunnyLeah the b complex vitamin is really great!!

Sunnyskies Let me know when u watch it!!! And what you think. I just think its absolutely amazing. 

Has anyone else ever see that video before?


----------



## allforthegirl

No I haven't. It was strange to put a human face to them. I started to feel bad for all the ones dying or never know if they will every get statement.... It is very interesting though. I am going to watch the rest of them when I get a few moments to myself.


----------



## Kasey84

Sunny skies said:


> Kasey, sorry you have to wait a cycle. Any plans to pass the time?
> 
> Allforthegirl, we just cleaned up our backyard and pulled out the patio furniture, I love this time of year. Looking forward to some gardening too.
> 
> Sally, I'll have to watch those videos, thanks it will help pass time I. My TWW.
> 
> AFM, This cycle has actually been going quickly. I'm sure next will will drag on until I test. Hope everyone's enjoying the weather.

Sunny skies. I think it will be the longest few weeks of my life waiting for him to get back! Lol. Between work and family/friends, I should be able to keep myself busy though! 

Sally, I watched 5 of the videos last night and found them to be quite interesting! Like allforthegirl said, I started to feel bad for the sperm who weren't making it! I'm going to watch the rest tonight.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Hahaha its true it does seem cruel so many die. But at the end of it all its a real miracle anyone gests pregnant at ALL!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

The video was interesting. I also felt sad for the ones not making. And the idea that each one would've been a completely different person! Haven't had a chance to view the rest....


----------



## Kasey84

I've been trying not to think about it, but Mother's Day is fast approaching. What's everyone planning for the day and how will you cope?


----------



## Sunnyleah

Kasey, I'm spending Saturday with my parents & brother & DH. Sunday we are having a brunch with DH family. I will basically try not to think that it should be my first Mother's Day with a one week old :cry:


----------



## Sunny skies

sallyhansen76 said:


> Ia gree with sunnyLeah the b complex vitamin is really great!!
> 
> Sunnyskies Let me know when u watch it!!! And what you think. I just think its absolutely amazing.
> 
> Has anyone else ever see that video before?

Very interesting video, it really is a miracle after all that sperm have to go through to meet that egg.


----------



## Sunny skies

Mowat, I had to wait 3 months or 2 cycles to TTC after my etopic. I got my period 6 weeks later but I didn't tempt or use opk's. I have no clue if I O'd. Good luck!

Kasey, I'll probably have lunch with my mom but no definite plans yet. I try not to think that this would be my first Mother's Day. Hopefully next year I will be a mother


----------



## Sabster

Im super excited for mothers day!!! my mum and my bf<s family are finally meeting after 3 years.. geez... it nevereven occured to us. Hopefuly no one says " maybe next year it'll b ur turn" i swear i will laser eye kill them. but Im anticipating a great time with lots of ribs and 1 beer... or 2 and its also my bf's bday on mothers day! exciting times! yay!!

on another note. I think im PMSing. im not sure what to think anymore. if no BFP this cycle im moving on to temping and possibly soy or the vitex, not sure. 
i ve been taking b complex religiously and multi vitamisn for women and raspberry leaf capsules.. so... we'll see. feel like period to me but u never know.


----------



## allforthegirl

I will be spending mothers day relaxing in a spa far far away from my home with my DH. Will be starting off the day with mani/pedi's then a full body wrap and massage!! Can't wait!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Im unsure how i ll feel but I expect my family will still wish me a happy mothers day. Because they know me and know i consider myself still a mother. And in a way it will honor my angel adn I ll be ok. If they dont how ever...i ve no idea how i ll feel haha


----------



## mowat

Yesterday my 3 year old broke his collar bone (it was my birthday!). So I guess we won't be doing anything really fun for mother's day. Oh well, next year's will be better---I'll have a little baby! Still working on that positive mental attitude.


----------



## Kasey84

Thanks ladies for sharing what your plans are. I'll be spending the day with my mom/family and fortunately they are supportive. I thinks it's going to be a hard day just the same. 

Sally, I've been wondering myself if anyone will acknowledge me as a mother...I certainly feel like one...

<3


----------



## sallyhansen76

xxxxx We are mothers. :hugs:


----------



## sallyhansen76

Happy belated b-day Mowat! :cake:


----------



## younglove

Hey everyone! :wave:

I'm currently WTT (I have to pass a really difficult professional exam next weekend) and then we'll be starting to TTC at the end of the month! :happydance:

I had a mmc in October. I found out at my 12 week ultrasound that it had only developed to 9 weeks. (what would have been my due date is coming up soon - May 20 :cry:). I ended up going the medical route - I felt it was the best choice for me.

It's been so hard having to wait to TTC again! I'm really excited but also nervous! I've been trying to do everything I can to get ready (vitamins, checkups) but I guess I'll just have to see what happens. 

It's nice to have other ladies to talk to who know what I'm going through (even though I'd never wish it on anyone). Its nice to have support, if YKWIM?

I'm from Ontario, btw!


----------



## Sunnyleah

younglove said:


> Hey everyone! :wave:
> 
> I'm currently WTT (I have to pass a really difficult professional exam next weekend) and then we'll be starting to TTC at the end of the month!
> 
> I had a mmc in October. I found out at my 12 week ultrasound that it had only developed to 9 weeks. I ended up going the medical route - I felt it was the best choice for me.
> 
> It's been so hard having to wait to TTC again! I'm really excited but also nervous! I've been trying to do everything I can to get ready (vitamins, checkups) but I guess I'll just have to see what happens.
> 
> It's nice to have other ladies to talk to who know what I'm going through (even though I'd never wish it on anyone). Its nice to have support, if YKWIM?
> 
> I'm from Ontario, btw!

Welcome... I also had a Mmc in October at 12+5 measuring 9w. Sorry for your loss :cry:

I'm in Ontario as well, Oakville :happydance:

What profession are you in?


----------



## younglove

Hey! I'm from Ottawa.

I've had some concerns about my fertility so it does make me feel a bit better to know that many miscarriages are just natural/normal (but still awfully sad) occurrences and not necessarily a sign that there is a problem.

I'm an Auditor (mostly non-financial auditing). The exam is related to IT and Accounting, which are unrelated to what I studied in University, so it's been a bit of a challenge!!

It's been so hard to put off TTC again, so I'm hoping I pass and can start trying straight away.


----------



## younglove

Nice to meet you Sunnyleah! This tread looks like a supportive place. 

I've been browsing the regular TTC forum for a few weeks now, which is quite hectic!

This thread and the TTCAL board look very supportive. I think they'll be a great place to post during my TTC journey. It's nice to see so many strong women here!

Thanks for the welcome! :)


----------



## allforthegirl

younglove said:


> Nice to meet you Sunnyleah! This tread looks like a supportive place.
> 
> I've been browsing the regular TTC forum for a few weeks now, which is quite hectic!
> 
> This thread and the TTCAL board look very supportive. I think they'll be a great place to post during my TTC journey. It's nice to see so many strong women here!
> 
> Thanks for the welcome! :)

Glad to have you here!! Yes these ladies are wonderful!! :flower:

I know it is hard to wait but I am sure it is for a good reason. At least it sounds like a good reason to WTT. What this is when you will get PG with your forever :baby: because this is when you are not trying :winkwink:


----------



## Sunnyleah

This is a great thread. Also TTCAL is very supportive and much more bonding. I find the TTC #1 thread can move very quickly and people come and go almost weekly! 

Ottawa is wonderful, been a few times.... I'm sure you'll ace your exam and be all set for TTC officially. Feel free to follow my journal as well (there's a link in my signature...)

See you around!

:dust:


----------



## Sunny skies

Welcome younglove and sorry for your loss. I'm also trying for baby number one. I hope you find the support you need on this thread. Good luck with your exam.


----------



## Kasey84

Welcome younglove and I'm very sorry for your loss <3 This thread is a wonderful support! When we decided to start ttc again, I felt the same way...nervous and excited. I think that's to be expected after a loss. Best of luck and lots of baby dust to you <3


----------



## Sabster

younglove said:


> Hey everyone! :wave:
> 
> I'm currently WTT (I have to pass a really difficult professional exam next weekend) and then we'll be starting to TTC at the end of the month! :happydance:
> 
> I had a mmc in October. I found out at my 12 week ultrasound that it had only developed to 9 weeks. (what would have been my due date is coming up soon - May 20 :cry:). I ended up going the medical route - I felt it was the best choice for me.
> 
> It's been so hard having to wait to TTC again! I'm really excited but also nervous! I've been trying to do everything I can to get ready (vitamins, checkups) but I guess I'll just have to see what happens.
> 
> It's nice to have other ladies to talk to who know what I'm going through (even though I'd never wish it on anyone). Its nice to have support, if YKWIM?
> 
> I'm from Ontario, btw!

welcome! And I hope your exam goes really well :) I've contemplated moving to ottawa for work but still on the fence about it. I love Montreal and I can't imagine leaving here, but ottawa seems like a nice place to raise a family and it's still pretty bilingual


----------



## Kasey84

Happy Mothers Day to you all you lovely ladies. I know today will be tough and I wanted to share a poem that really touched my heart. <3 


Happy Mothers Day to you,
and may peace fill your heart
as you and your sweet baby spend
this mothers day apart.

My thoughts and prayers are with you
on this Mothers Day
for you have seen your hopes and dreams 
softly slip away.

Happy Mothers Day to you
you deserve nothing less
for you have borne the burden
of loss and emptiness.

You have earned the right to roses
or daisies in chubby hands
but all I can offer to you
is a friend who understands.

There's so much pain and sorrow
when things turn out this way
but we share a special bond
on this special day.

So Happy Mothers Day, my friend
may it bring some joy to you
for you have loved that special way
that only mothers do.


----------



## sallyhansen76

:cry: absolutely precious. Thank you!


----------



## CowtownGirl

Hi everyone!

Hope everyone is doing well, I know I haven't been around in a little while but just thought I'd pop back with an update. I had a dating ultrasound today and am 8 weeks, 3 days and due December 22. Heartbeat was 165 and baby looked just like a little jellybean on the screen. I know it's still very early but I am feeling so positive about this one that it is actually sticking! What is really awesome, too is that December 22 is the day my DH is officially eligible to apply for his Canadian citizenship! Exciting! 

Sending lots of good wishes and very sticky baby dust to everyone :hugs:


----------



## mowat

Congrats Cowtown!

Still had no sign of AF, so I took a hpt on Tuesday and got a faint positive. Did bloods yesterday and it was 31. Started the prometrium right away (doubled it since last loss). Really hope this is it!

Anyone else testing soon?


----------



## allforthegirl

mowat said:


> Congrats Cowtown!
> 
> Still had no sign of AF, so I took a hpt on Tuesday and got a faint positive. Did bloods yesterday and it was 31. Started the prometrium right away (doubled it since last loss). Really hope this is it!
> 
> Anyone else testing soon?


Positive is a Positive!! *Congrats!!* :yipee: Wishing you a sticky bean!!


----------



## Kasey84

Congrats CowtownGirl and mowat!! That's so exciting! xo


----------



## Sunnyleah

Wow congrats ladies!

AFM I had a positive on Mother's Day weekend but ended same weekend (chemical). Saw my doctor and were starting a fertility work up in two weeks. 

So I got my Mother's Day bfp & conceived the week of m birthday but lost another angel :(

Feeling positive now for treatment though....hopefully we conceive again quickly and with help make it to take home :). Also learned that with my history my doctor is willing to see me at 6 weeks instead of the typical 8! Yay....


----------



## Starry Night

Hey ladies!

Do you mind if I join too? I'm 30 years old, have one son and live in rural Manitoba though I used to live in Ontario.

Yesterday, I had a d&c which finally brought my third m/c saga to a close. Today my doctor referred me to an OBYN to see if I need testing. I mean, of course I need testing but my doctor told me that a fertility specialist won't take a referral from a GP as seriously as another specialist. The wait for a reglar OBYN is about 3 to 4 weeks and should get me to the fertility specialist fairly quickly whereas a fertility specialist might make me wait nearly a year if my GP sends out the referall. 

I've done some research and it is really hard to find info on fertility specialists in Manitoba that are not related to IVF which I don't need.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Welcome Starry... I believe I've seen you on some other threads. I'm so sorry for your losses :cry: I've got two (one was a chemical just this past weekend and the other was Mmc @ 13 weeks in October). I'm also just starting the fertility thing with my doctor. I go in may 27 to discuss everything and have an ultrasound on may 30 to take a general look at everything involved. Also doing blood work tomorrow. Not sure what else but if I need an ob referral the one who I saw for my Mmc will take me.. 

Was this most recent loss further along than the others? Did they all end with d&c? I'm just curious to know more about your story but if you're not ready to share I completely understand...

:hugs:


----------



## Sabster

f got me yesterday. i am trying soy and started finally temping. So it's officially 1 year since we started TTc and no bfp yet. will not lose hope...


----------



## Starry Night

Sunnyleah - thanks for the welcome. I don't mind sharing my story a bit more. I was on my dh's laptop before and I hate typing on it so I don't really get into in-depth posts. Anyways, I have had 3 miscarriages and I lost my son's twin. The lost twin situation is a bit unique in that it didn't show up on early scans so when I passed loads of clots and held a tiny fetus in my hands I thought it was all over. The next day I had a scan and the technician said, "there is definitely a heart beat" I was way too shocked to be happy. I had an sch in that pregnancy and wonder a little bit if that is what caused the lost twin.

My other losses were fairly similar: low heart rate & growth by 6 weeks and baby eventually dies. My first pregnancy lasted the longest of my losses. By 10 weeks it had caught up in growth and it's heart rate was normal but I lost it anyways at 12 weeks. Though I had also gotten in a car wreck at highway speeds and had loads of pain in that general area so it's hard not to blame that. It was listed as a spontaneous "abortion" (hate that word) as we had no idea it was coming. It was a natural m/c and I healed quite quickly from it even though those first hours were the worst (blood gushing all down my legs sort of deal)

My son was my second pregnancy. 

My third pregnancy the baby never grew past 6 weeks but it lived for another 3 weeks before finally dying even though it stopped growing and it's heart rate slowed down by small increments. Two days after I discovered it's death on u/s I started to pass it. It was a natural m/c and the main part of the m/c was broken over two days and I lost loads of blood but it stopped on it's own. Had it start and stop for 6 weeks. Needed a trip to the ER a month afterwards as I suddenly started to gush and it didn't stop...unti the ambulance arrived at the hospital of course making me look like a nut.

My last pregnancy also had slow growth. This time the baby died very shortly after the slow heart rate was discovered. But it took about another 2 weeks for my body to pass it. This time I had an incomplete m/c. This loss appeared to have the least amount of visible blood loss but it never stopped. I was passing dark clots once or twice every hour for two days straight and my blood levels were dropping (even with my scary, traumatizing natural m/c's my blood levels were always perfect so the doctors would send me home). So yesterday was my first d&c. It went very well and I feel quite awesome actually. Having a rotting pregnancy hanging around inside you can leave you feeling quite ill. Also, I overheard the OR nurses talking about me while I was in the recovery room and they had mentioned I had had a lot of haemorrhaging. I have no idea if that was why I needed the d&c or if that happened during the surgery. I'm guessing before because even though I wasn't bleeding a lot as far as I could tell, the doctors were always finding clots stuck in my cervix. I guess most of my bleeding was internal.

Since I saw this loss coming a mile away I cried for it when I first had the scan where its heart beat was under 50 and my betas had only gone up by 500 over 3 days. I think there may be more grief to come but right now I feel OK emotionally. Besides, my third pregnancy's due date is coming up in 2 weeks and I'm feeling more torn up about that one right now.


----------



## Sunny skies

Congrats cowtown girl and mowat.

Welcome starry night and sorry for your losses. You've been through so much. 

Sunny glad your feeling positive about all the testing, keep us posted.

AFM, AF is due tomorrow I'm suppose to go to fertility clinic for pregnancy test if AF doesn't show. Feeling nervous that AF's on its way. Trying to stay positive.


----------



## allforthegirl

Welcome Starry night! I am so sorry :hugs: You have gone through a lot but you seem very positive at the moment. I commend you! :flower:

Question for you ladies.... Anyone get cervix pain during or just after O? I am 100% I O'd last night before bed. Woke up with sticky CM too so I am sure I am done. But this afternoon I started to get cervical pain. I don't remember having this other than when I was PG before my loss. I know it is way too early to have any PG symptom of any sort yet so I am wondering if this a normal thing, or if it could be something else.....


----------



## Starry Night

It's hard to remember how I felt every cycle but I also got cervical pain the cycles I got my bfp. My latest bfp I started getting signs pretty much right away. I honestly don't recall ever getting that symptom during bfn cycles. Other signs I could get with AF but that one was rather unique. 

I hope this is a good sign for you!


----------



## Starry Night

Just to add: I think I've gotten cervical pain on bfn cycles when I've had a yeast infection but that was usually accompanied by itching and the yucky discharge as well.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sabaster, sorry AF got you :(. Good luck with the soy!

Starry night, that's quite a journey you've been on! What a strong woman to keep going after your dreams :). What have the doctors said about your losses? Are you doing any testing? My d&c also went well. Basically spotted for 10 days after. My Mmc was caught during a routine scan at 12+5w but no heartbeat and baby measured 8+5w so doctor said it was likely slow growing and died a couple of weeks before ultrasound. I had no scans or even hear the heartbeat before that so given that I had no cramping or bleeding or anything it was quite a shock. The scan was Monday saw my doctor Wednesday saw OB (being passed 12 weeks I was considered second trimester so the early pregnancy clinic wouldn't see me. Had the d&c in the hospital with the OB) then d&c on Friday. No trying again until I saw the OB for follow up 6 weeks later. Then first AF came day after I saw OB!


----------



## allforthegirl

Starry Night said:


> It's hard to remember how I felt every cycle but I also got cervical pain the cycles I got my bfp. My latest bfp I started getting signs pretty much right away. I honestly don't recall ever getting that symptom during bfn cycles. Other signs I could get with AF but that one was rather unique.
> 
> I hope this is a good sign for you!

I was thinking that since I have TTC the only time I too had it was during a BFP cycle. But I don't remember it ever being the day after O, it was though around 11DPO and after. My temps also jumped huge this time. I also hope this is a good sign!! Oh and I know I don't have an infection.... so I can rule that out!!

So to clarify you started getting signals literally right after O? Or do you mean like a few days after?


----------



## Starry Night

Yes, this past time I did start getting signs right away. Maybe about two days after my ewcm dried up. I did my best to dismiss them at the time because it was "too early" but I kept getting more and more signs. I don't temp but I could FEEL my body temperature going up and started getting signs exclusive to my bfp cycles. After a week I was pretty darn sure even though it took another week to get my positive. I'm still getting sore cervix pains now too as I still have hcg in my system. 

And I am going for testing. I have a referral to an OBYN because my GP told me that the fertility specialists take referrals from another specialist more seriously than GPs. He said this will be quicker in the long run. I don't know if anyone else here is from Mantioba but I am having a very hard time finding info on fertility specialists. I found one clinic that does IVF and the rest is all about the Ontario clinics. A bit out of the way!


----------



## allforthegirl

I have a friend, and I am in Saskatchewan, that had to go to Calgary to see a specialist, to her IVF!! So if you can get it were you are that is great. You don't have to travel if you don't want to. I sure hope things get moving along for you soon!! 

What stuff were you put on so far? My friend was talking about baby aspirin and progesterone. She is finally PG after over 5 yrs of trying. She even had to get a tubal ligation so this was her last chance before adoption.


----------



## Starry Night

I haven't been put on anything yet. Because I already have a kid my doctor didn't seem very willing to give me special treatment. I just got the "bad luck" speech (he is taking my concerns seriously now but wants me to see a specialist for them). Now that I know I'm going to be going for testing I am holding off on TTC for now. I will take and do whatever they tell me to get my rainbow.

And I don't really need IVF (so far). I just hope that the one clinic also looks after recurrent m/c. Unless there is a specialist at one of the hospitals in the city. That would be better as I don't want to go private if I don't have to. So far I've only looked at one of the hospital's websites and could not find a department that would specialize in that. I thought they would as they are known for their women's hospital along with their children's hospital. That is where the toughest NICU cases are sent.


----------



## allforthegirl

Starry Night said:


> I haven't been put on anything yet. Because I already have a kid my doctor didn't seem very willing to give me special treatment. I just got the "bad luck" speech (he is taking my concerns seriously now but wants me to see a specialist for them). Now that I know I'm going to be going for testing I am holding off on TTC for now. I will take and do whatever they tell me to get my rainbow.
> 
> And I don't really need IVF (so far). I just hope that the one clinic also looks after recurrent m/c. Unless there is a specialist at one of the hospitals in the city. That would be better as I don't want to go private if I don't have to. So far I've only looked at one of the hospital's websites and could not find a department that would specialize in that. I thought they would as they are known for their women's hospital along with their children's hospital. That is where the toughest NICU cases are sent.

Where is that? I know that we have an amazing top NICU in the western part of Canada, we go right along with one in Edmonton, if not better than them now.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry I've heard others saying they had trouble getting help because they already have a child. Must be super frustrating. Everything I've read talks about how pregnancy changes your body and hormonal make up (even one that ends in mc). I'm thinking I also need progesterone. Have all the classic signs of deficiency. 

Good luck...


----------



## Starry Night

I live in Manitoba so Winnipeg is the only place to go for specialist treatment. The hospital I was referring to was the Health Sciences Centre.

What I found kind of neat as a reassuring "sign" was that the day before my d&c I was seen by the surgeon's assistant. He told me that when he was in China he served as a genetic specialist and he really pushed us to go for testing. He even explained some of the possible things to be on the lookout for. Also, all the nurses kept telling me to go for testing. And when I asked to be referred this time my doctor was very supportive.

I have had hormonal imbalances back when I was a teen that somehow straightened themselves out in my early 20s but it wouldn't shock me if one of my pregnancies messed that all up again. I had been tested twice for PCOS and I was told they came back negative though when I moved and switched GPs I saw "PCOS" written on my medical files. I guess I'm borderline or something.


----------



## mowat

Don't imagine you'd want to go to Vancouver Starry, but I saw Dr. Taylor who is now at Olive Fertility (used to be at Genesis). I do know there is a recurrent pregnancy loss clinic at the Women's hospital in Vancouver. Maybe there is the same sort of thing in Alberta somewhere?


----------



## mowat

Meant to mention that I've done most of my lab work at my local hospital and Dr. Taylor has just reviewed it in Vancouver (she sent me the requisitions). I also had a telephone appointment with her which was a way quicker way of getting in, and I only paid $125.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Ok so I had a positive hpt on two different tests (quite clear& one digital) at 10 dpo last Saturday. Had spotting doctor said likely chemical (due to spotting being red & getting heavier). Then later same day had light to medium af continued for three days then 2 light days. Now three clear days. Had a negative test at 12 dpo (Monday). 

Fast forward to today....

Temp is still high (not bbt but during the day). My usual pre o temps are 36.45 or less.... Post o 36.5 and up....even in the day/evening my temps are pretty stable. The last three days its been 36.90...36.85...36.70... 

I'm on cd 8. It's usually down by cd 3!! Is this just a super slow drop or is something up? Had bloodwork yesterday including beta hcg to check that levels are normal.... So confused!!!!

Anyone else have this before??


----------



## allforthegirl

Have you tested today? I would :test: if was you!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

I was thinking about it, but with that negative on Monday after the positive and bleeding? I will check my temp at normal bbt time tomorrow and if still elevated I might. Although done some reading a few women have noted the same temp confusion and not been pregnant.... I would be 4+5 weeks today and I don't feel anything. Last Friday (a week ago) had heavy, large tingly bb's.


----------



## Starry Night

If your hpt went negative after the bleeding I would agree with the doctor about the chemical. Test in a few days just to make sure (you want to rule out ectopic as well) but it is possible that the chemical threw your cycle off. I have never temped but I get weird cycles after my miscarriages.


----------



## mowat

I think my temps stayed high for a bit after my miscarriage and then eventually dropped. Still might be a good idea to test in a few days though.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks ladies.... I'm actually having an ultrasound next Thursday (may 27) due to a nagging pain in my lower right abdomin that the doctor thinks might be a cyst. Wondering if that could affect temps... After my first mc my temps stayed high for a couple of weeks but that was 13 weeks in. This chemical happened all BEFORE af was even due.


----------



## allforthegirl

Ok so I am a bit confused. The last time I got a bfp I had tons of EWCM with yellow stuff in at 7-8DPO. Today I wiped away a large glob with yellow chunks. Why do you think this is happening. I am worried that I may implanted early and it be back in my tubes... :(


----------



## Starry Night

Not sure but try not to go by ewcm. Everyone is different and so is every pregnancy but a second round of ewcm pretty much always meant AF for me. Really, though, cm was quite unreliable as a sign. My cm would dry up before AF but it also would dry up before my bfp's. I thought I was out every time because of that but I wasn't.

I see from your signature that you've already had an ectopic so the fear makes sense. Keep monitoring everything and if/when you get your bfp maybe you could get your doctor to give you an early scan due to your history.


----------



## allforthegirl

Thank you my dear for replying. I did do some digging and I guess that EWCM is most likely from a second surge of estrogen. Which I guess is very normal. So I am feeling tons better. But you are right CM is not reliable at all. I am standing my ground when I say my body plays tricks on me every month. Something new to try and figure out :haha:

Yes the ectopic is why I was worried at first. Because anything on the internet talks about implantation that early is dangerous. 

I am still in awe of you! You seem so strong with all your losses behind you! You are one strong women!! <3


----------



## Starry Night

Ha ha! Thanks. Sometime I think I'm more calloused than strong. Is that bad? It feels so jaded to say that. After multiple losses you kind of get used to it. And right now I'm basking in the glow of feeling physically well. I'm pretty sure my baby was dead inside me for weeks before I started to miscarry. I just had this ucky feeling inside me for so long that I can't even properly describe what it was. There were times I wished I could stick my hands inside of me and scratch everything out. Also, it seems I was haemorrhaging inside during my m/c. Within hours of my d&c I felt so clean and human. It's a good feeling.

I do have my sad moments. A due date is coming up in a week and I did have a bit of a cry on the toilet last night. I'm also about to make my foray into the real world and who knows what sorts of insensitive remarks from friends will set me off. We all know those remarks are coming and they're going to come from those who do mean well but just have no clue. Oh well.

Mainly I just have faith that my rainbow is coming. I'm going to be taking a brief TTC break as I wait to get some testing done so I think that will also help relieve some of the stress and anxiety.


----------



## allforthegirl

What it sounds like to me is that you have a strong intuition. You know that it will work out for you. Follow that intuition, it very well is your saving grace!! <3


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry I'm sorry you've had a rough week. Thinking of you. 

Allforthegirl, I generally have creamy cm during LP with a bit of ewcm near af. But I have also had cycles with the estrogen surge causes more ewcm. My bfp cycles though are either sticky cm or none during LP. Weird. Lol. Good luck! 

AFM I'm having a scan in a week and a half due to lower abdominal pain (wavers between sharp pinches and aching) after a chemical last weekend so doctor is checking for ectopic (despite a negative hpt two days after positive) and checking for cysts. Anyone else have this before?


----------



## allforthegirl

Yah I did a lot of research last night and finally found the right answer to this. I just knew it was not implantation I just needed the right information to prove it away. I know now that it was just a rise in estrogen. I am not holding my breath that it mean that I will be PG just chalking it up to my body gearing up to a maybe!! I know that this could mean that I am and it could always not develop past this. All depends on the health of the egg and sperm..... come one good genes!! LOL


----------



## Starry Night

Sunnyleah - I hope everything is OK. I have had some pains after my miscarriages as the uterus started to shrink back into it's normal size but don't know if the same thing applies after a chemical. I'm surprised that they're making you wait a week and a half if they're suspecting ectopic as well. If the pain gets worse and/or you start to get some spotting I'd just go to the ER. When I went in with ectopic symptoms I was literally seen within 10 minutes (turned out to be 'just' the start of a regular m/c).

Good luck.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks Starry, and yeah, the doctor said if anything changes to go straight to er. But since I wouldn't even be 5 weeks yet its early for ectopic to be an issue yet, also had a negative hpt two days after positive. She commented that ectopic would cause more pain than I'm having so its just a precaution to rule it out but unlikely the cause. And I had af same day as positive hpt so likely due to a cyst on the ovary or irritated bowel (although they have no idea what would cause that) hence the scan! Lol. I also see my regular doctor a week from tomorrow (a couple of days before the scan) where we are going over my charts and fertility stuff (as its been one year this month) and she will have the results from my bloodwork from Friday. Hopefully everything sheds some light on the matter and its nothing that will interfere with TTC this cycle :)


----------



## Sunny skies

Hey ladies, hope everyone had a great long weekend. 

Sunnyleah, sorry for all your going through. Glad your doctor is being cautious. When I had my etopic I had an early ultrasound as they didn't know why I was having pains and suspected a cyst. Nothing showed up on the scan as it was too early but they failed to do a pregnancy test. I had no severe pain until my tube had ruptured. I had light pains on left side that came and went. Be cautious and definitely go to ER if the pain worsens or there are other signs like dizziness, fainting or arm pain. I guess I just learnt you need to trust your instincts as doctors make mistakes. Keep us posted.

AFM, Was super busy with my nephews 1st birthday and my b-day yesterday. Was also a little down as I went in for bloodwork Sat as AF hadn't shown, but they called confirming not pregnant. AF came Sunday night before my birthday lucky me, so onto the next cycle. Going back to fertility centre Thursday if not pregnant this cycle we'll have to decide if we should get more intrusive, still really hoping that it happens naturally.


----------



## allforthegirl

Sunny skies I sure hope you can too! :hugs:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thanks for the info Sunnyskies.. I go next Thursday for ultrasound so if that second pregnancy test (negative) is wrong I would be 6+3


----------



## Kasey84

Sunnyleah, I'm so sorry for all you've been going through <3 I hope your ultrasound goes well next week and you get some answers! 

Sunny skies and Sabster. I'm sorry AF got you. I hope you both get BFPs soon. Sending lots of love and positive vibes! 

Starry Night, welcome and I'm so sorry for your loss. You've been through so much and I admire your strength! I hope the testing proves to be helpful on your ttc journey <3


----------



## Starry Night

Sunny skies - so sorry that AF caught you. I'm with you and the others: I hope you can get your bfp this cycle and avoid some of the more intrusive methods. Though there is no shame in using what is made available to you. A baby is a baby.


----------



## Sabster

I hope you are all doing well and good luck on your ultrasound Sunnyleah!

i started temptingand just finished my round of soy so i hope it helps my ovulation stronger.. and I hope i get the temping stuff figured out. I bought my basal thermometer and I misssed 2 days but I hope its no biggie.... :)


----------



## allforthegirl

Sabster said:


> I hope you are all doing well and good luck on your ultrasound Sunnyleah!
> 
> i started temptingand just finished my round of soy so i hope it helps my ovulation stronger.. and I hope i get the temping stuff figured out. I bought my basal thermometer and I misssed 2 days but I hope its no biggie.... :)

You should be fine!! two days in the scheme of things is really nothing. GL with charting!! Love to stalk it if you are ok with putting up for all of us to see :winkwink:


----------



## mowat

Chart is looking good All for the Girl! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## allforthegirl

mowat said:


> Chart is looking good All for the Girl! Fingers crossed for you.

Thank you very much!!:hugs:

I am trying not to get too excited about it possibly going triphasic. If it does it would be a first and it would be higher above my cover line, I don't think it counts only to have one super high, and I think FF won't call it triphasic until there are three higher.... FX that it stays!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Allforthegirl that is a nice looking chart! Fingers crossed :)


----------



## allforthegirl

It was a nice looking chart until this morning when my temp didn't stay up high!


----------



## Sunnyleah

It's still up.... Both of my bfp cycles had dips. Sometimes almost to the cover line!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Looks like 5 dpo was estrogen and today's is implanting ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

Sunnyleah said:


> Looks like 5 dpo was estrogen and today's is implanting ;)

Well I sure hope you are right!!:winkwink:


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck!! I still get baffled by these charts but I've been looking at them a bit and yours looks hopeful to me.

Still haven't heard back from the OBYN/GYN's office yet. I called my doctor's office and they gave me the specialist's number so I could leave a message directly with them. Hope to hear back soon. It's not a medical emergency but it's my life and I want to get on with it.


----------



## Sunnyleah

It's so frustrating booking appointments!!! And it drives me nuts how doctors are often saying just relax and we will get there. And it's normal/natural/ etc!!! None of these things help how you're feeling!!! I saw my doctor for a chemical almost two weeks ago and she said that I wasn't even technically pregnant because I wasn't 5 weeks yet!!! Like what?? I had a positive test, I'm pregnant!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Uhh im soo mad they said that to you!!


----------



## Starry Night

That's awful!! I mean, by medical standards any hcg over 5 is "pregnant"!!! So if you got a positive pregnancy test then you were pregnant!!! I wish it were easier finding a doctor in Canada so I could tell you to find a new one but often we're stuck with what we can get (mine is OK but still doesn't seem as good as the one I had back in Ontario....I miss her). I mean, if you ever wanted to go for testing you should be able to count your chemical as a miscarriage and it would be important to list in your medical history. I'm sure the specialists would count it. Geez.

AFM - heard back from the OBYN's office and my appointment is not until August. I shouldn't be shocked and I was originally thinking 3 months' wait but then my GP said it should be 3 weeks so I am a little disappointed. Maybe my doctor meant "months" and not "weeks". If the OBYN was the end of the line I could handle it, but I'm going to the OBYN to get referred to the specialist. Ugh. I'm already 30 which isn't too old yet but putting TTC off for a year-plus is so tough to do. 35 isn't that far away and every year is precious at this point.


----------



## Sunny skies

Sally, congratulations on your BFP.

Allforthegirl, hope this is your month.

Sunnyleah and starry night, It truly is frustrating with all the waiting. I just turned 33 so the clock is definitely ticking, luckily I got into the fertility centre pretty quickly. My doctor did all the preliminary testing, unfortunately the clinic did their own all over again so all the poking gets frustrating. I guess we just do what we have to do. Hope your appointments go smoothly.

AFM, starting Femara again today 5 mg for 5 days and looking at DH doing another SA this month to prepare if we don't get a BFP this cycle.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Overall I love my doctor. She's always taken me seriously and been very helpful, etc. that comment caught me off guard. Either way she agreed to meet with DH and I for a fertility work up and to discuss options, begin some preliminary testing to see if there's anything she can do before sending us to the fertility clinic. She actually just asked how long we'd been trying and when I said a year this month she wanted to get the ball rolling. So yeah, very off comment for her. When we had our Mmc she was amazing. Pleaded to get us into the clinic who wouldn't take me because I was technically 12+5 then pleaded with two OBGYN to take me ASAP. Saw me before the OBGYN two days later when DH called asking why we haven't been seen by the ob yet and actually got mad at the staff for not giving me message earlier that I had gotten in! But yeah, strange comment. She can be very clinical. Anywho... Seeing her Monday but because of the pain I had last week (and a bit this week) I've already done the required blood work and scheduled the Scan.


----------



## Starry Night

Due date number one today. It hurts but it's not as bad as I was fearing. Probably because I have been crying all week about it and dh and I have a date tonight to help distract me. It does suck that I'm bleeding out another baby still. That baby should be starting the second trimester soon and I should be hearing its heart beat. This angel's due date will be really hard as it is just days ahead of my first angel's birthday.

Feeling a bit low right now. :(


----------



## allforthegirl

Starry Night said:


> Due date number one today. It hurts but it's not as bad as I was fearing. Probably because I have been crying all week about it and dh and I have a date tonight to help distract me. It does suck that I'm bleeding out another baby still. That baby should be starting the second trimester soon and I should be hearing its heart beat. This angel's due date will be really hard as it is just days ahead of my first angel's birthday.
> 
> Feeling a bit low right now. :(

Gosh I have no words :hugs:


----------



## allforthegirl

So I took a test this morning and there is the faintest of a line so I am hoping this is a start of a BFP. (the tests I am using are the super sensitive ones) I can only really see it in real life it is that faint! FX it will keep getting darker!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry I'm sorry. My first angel baby edd passed a few weeks ago. I'm still thinking about it. It's hard to let go of the 'should be'. I pray that you find peace and your take home baby soon.... :hugs:

Hang in there....


Allforthegirl.... Fingers crossed it continues to darken :)


----------



## Starry Night

allforthegirl - sounds very promising! All my bfps started out as a crazy faint line. My last one even looked like an evap in the beginning. Hope your line darkens beautifully! :)


----------



## mowat

I know how you're feeling Starry. My friend just posted something on facebook about her son's first birthday and then I remembered we were due the same day. And since then I've had another miscarriage. Never gets easier.

Good luck with your line All for the Girl! So exciting!

Did more blood tests this morning, but now I have to wait for the doctor to call. Was feeling really positive, but now I've been crampy for a few days and I'm all negative. Probably feeling down because I have a scan booked for Monday and I'm terrified of bad news. I just know that all be bawling the whole time!


----------



## Sabster

hugzz starrynight. Mowat be strong!! sending you good vibes.

Well Im on cd10 and when i temped this am it was 37C. im very confused.. i think that's high..... grr... anyways. I got up at 330am to pee and went back to bed and tested at 7am... maybe i didnt do it right? 

ohhhh heres my chart: 


My Ovulation Chart


----------



## allforthegirl

Sabster said:


> hugzz starrynight. Mowat be strong!! sending you good vibes.
> 
> Well Im on cd10 and when i temped this am it was 37C. im very confused.. i think that's high..... grr... anyways. I got up at 330am to pee and went back to bed and tested at 7am... maybe i didnt do it right?
> 
> ohhhh heres my chart:
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart

Maybe you O'd already? You will know in a few days if that was the case and your temps stay up. Other than that I would say that you may have cold in the making. :shrug:


----------



## Sunnyleah

mowat said:


> I know how you're feeling Starry. My friend just posted something on facebook about her son's first birthday and then I remembered we were due the same day. And since then I've had another miscarriage. Never gets easier.
> 
> Good luck with your line All for the Girl! So exciting!
> 
> Did more blood tests this morning, but now I have to wait for the doctor to call. Was feeling really positive, but now I've been crampy for a few days and I'm all negative. Probably feeling down because I have a scan booked for Monday and I'm terrified of bad news. I just know that all be bawling the whole time!


Hang in there Mowat.... I have a scan next week for lower abdominal pain following a chemical Mother's Day weekend.... We will have our take home babies soon.... I defiantly know what you're feeling. A friend of mine due the same day as our first angel is home with a three week old :(. It's hard to see fb updates and pictures without thinking that should be me too.... 




Sabster said:


> hugzz starrynight. Mowat be strong!! sending you good vibes.
> 
> Well Im on cd10 and when i temped this am it was 37C. im very confused.. i think that's high..... grr... anyways. I got up at 330am to pee and went back to bed and tested at 7am... maybe i didnt do it right?
> 
> ohhhh heres my chart:
> 
> 
> My Ovulation Chart


Your chart is interesting....how long are your cycles usually? Some key tips for temping....

Same time each day (I use an alarm even 15 mins can make a difference)
Same location for thermometer. So me: under right side of tongue, same depth too
Same thermometer 
Same sleeping conditions (ie. pyjamas, blankets, temperature of the room, etc)

Also some medications can affect temperature and as noted earlier so can illness (even mild). My temp shift is usually .5 over two days so small change, can be hard to notice....are you also charting CM? I find this a great sign combined with temps.... Fertility friend agrees! 

Good luck :)
:thumbup:


----------



## Sabster

My cycles are 34 days. This is my first month doing temp, I first started doing the reg thermometer bcause I didnt have a basal one. I switched to the basal one 2-3 days ago. the last day ( yesterday) i temped I did it later and I had had a few drinks before. Maybe it affected the temp?

I am temping vaginally and the thermometer beeps when its ready. ( too funny because Im kinda half asleep as im doing this..)

thank you for the tips I'll keep it in mind, I slept with the window super open last night and it was chilly, maybe thats why my temp was high too. Im definetly not sick!
I also took soy isoflavones this month, so maybe thats why my temps keep going up too? 

I did an OPK today and it was negative, so either it was a weird reading or there was a weird temp yesterday am. I will keep charting I hope it helps!!

Im kinda tracking my CM, but it's hhard to because it changes fast! i will keep an eye on it! 

thank you sooo much for your help ladies. I had a freakout last night about not getting pregnant, i think i scared my poor DH. I was sooooooo upset holy shit. i guess It needed to come out. he said he would help me read my charts because Im number and graphs challenged loool
HAVE A LOVELY WEEKEND Y'ALL


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sabster said:


> My cycles are 34 days. This is my first month doing temp, I first started doing the reg thermometer bcause I didnt have a basal one. I switched to the basal one 2-3 days ago. the last day ( yesterday) i temped I did it later and I had had a few drinks before. Maybe it affected the temp?
> 
> I am temping vaginally and the thermometer beeps when its ready. ( too funny because Im kinda half asleep as im doing this..)
> 
> thank you for the tips I'll keep it in mind, I slept with the window super open last night and it was chilly, maybe thats why my temp was high too. Im definetly not sick!
> I also took soy isoflavones this month, so maybe thats why my temps keep going up too?
> 
> I did an OPK today and it was negative, so either it was a weird reading or there was a weird temp yesterday am. I will keep charting I hope it helps!!
> 
> Im kinda tracking my CM, but it's hhard to because it changes fast! i will keep an eye on it!
> 
> thank you sooo much for your help ladies. I had a freakout last night about not getting pregnant, i think i scared my poor DH. I was sooooooo upset holy shit. i guess It needed to come out. he said he would help me read my charts because Im number and graphs challenged loool
> HAVE A LOVELY WEEKEND Y'ALL

Later time and alcohol will ABSOLUTELY affect your temp. Discard that one ;) 

And fertility friend is great at reading charts and giving you all the info :) get busy every other day and you should be covered :). We've stopped obsessing about o day and trying to catch the egg. Just bd every other day ;). Got a positive first month (chemical)

Also so long as you post your chart link here SOMEONE will be around to help read it ;). A few chart stalkers around ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

Well ladies I think we did it!! :wohoo:



:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Sabster

Sunnyleah said:


> Sabster said:
> 
> 
> My cycles are 34 days. This is my first month doing temp, I first started doing the reg thermometer bcause I didnt have a basal one. I switched to the basal one 2-3 days ago. the last day ( yesterday) i temped I did it later and I had had a few drinks before. Maybe it affected the temp?
> 
> I am temping vaginally and the thermometer beeps when its ready. ( too funny because Im kinda half asleep as im doing this..)
> 
> thank you for the tips I'll keep it in mind, I slept with the window super open last night and it was chilly, maybe thats why my temp was high too. Im definetly not sick!
> I also took soy isoflavones this month, so maybe thats why my temps keep going up too?
> 
> I did an OPK today and it was negative, so either it was a weird reading or there was a weird temp yesterday am. I will keep charting I hope it helps!!
> 
> Im kinda tracking my CM, but it's hhard to because it changes fast! i will keep an eye on it!
> 
> thank you sooo much for your help ladies. I had a freakout last night about not getting pregnant, i think i scared my poor DH. I was sooooooo upset holy shit. i guess It needed to come out. he said he would help me read my charts because Im number and graphs challenged loool
> HAVE A LOVELY WEEKEND Y'ALL
> 
> Later time and alcohol will ABSOLUTELY affect your temp. Discard that one ;)
> 
> And fertility friend is great at reading charts and giving you all the info :) get busy every other day and you should be covered :). We've stopped obsessing about o day and trying to catch the egg. Just bd every other day ;). Got a positive first month (chemical)
> 
> Also so long as you post your chart link here SOMEONE will be around to help read it ;). A few chart stalkers around ;)Click to expand...

Thank you! I will definetly discard it then and this morning I temped in at 36.6. still high but I guess thats my temperature!! :)
We have been bd-ing every other day, but my DH is always trying to seduce him so I had to run away and tell him he has to make a concentrate before we bd. OMG tooo funny.


----------



## Sabster

allforthegirl said:


> Well ladies I think we did it!! :wohoo:
> 
> View attachment 620005
> 
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

YAY!! YAY!!!! congrats!!! YAY!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Allforthegirl, I think you have :winkwink:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## Kasey84

allforthegirl said:


> Well ladies I think we did it!! :wohoo:
> 
> View attachment 620005
> 
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

That's wonderful news!! Congrats <3


----------



## Sunnyleah

:pink:Now fingers crossed for :pink:


----------



## mowat

Good for you All for the Girl!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Congradualations all4thegirl!!! xxx


----------



## Kasey84

Starry Night said:


> Due date number one today. It hurts but it's not as bad as I was fearing. Probably because I have been crying all week about it and dh and I have a date tonight to help distract me. It does suck that I'm bleeding out another baby still. That baby should be starting the second trimester soon and I should be hearing its heart beat. This angel's due date will be really hard as it is just days ahead of my first angel's birthday.
> 
> Feeling a bit low right now. :(

Sending big hugs your way <3 Its nice that you and your DH did something together that day.


----------



## Starry Night

DH and I had a terrific date and the timing was perfect as I woke up the next morning with a yucky stomach bug (DS has been sick with it several days now and I was worried it would ruin our date). The date was a wonderful distraction. I did end up having a big cry. It's hard not to picture the little baby I should be holding right now.


----------



## allforthegirl

Your little one really doesn't want you to cry like he is no longer with you, cause he very much still is. He is very much still there and doesn't want you to worry, that he will come. You just need a little bit of help is all!! <3 :hugs: (I hope you don't mind me talking to him)

I am so glad though that you had a wonderful evening!! Too bad that you aren't feeling well this morning!! :hug:


----------



## Sunny skies

Congratulations allforthegirl.

Starry night, glad you had a great date, I'm sure the distraction helped but still a difficult day. Hope the bug goes away soon.

Sallyhansen, just noticed your prego, congrats, I guess I missed your announcement.


----------



## Kasey84

Sally, I think I misses the news of your BFP too. Congrats!!! <3


----------



## Sunnyleah

Update...

Had our fertility chat with the doctor today.... All preliminary bloodwork is perfect.... My charts are obvious of ovulation (yay) LP is short but not impossible (range from 10-12 days). So plan.....

It's been one year, but of that year, 3 1/2 months to conceive #1.... Mmc @13 weeks.... Healing break (doctors orders) 6 weeks.... Now trying again for 5 cycles.... So really we've only been trying for 8 cycles total and conceived twice (one Mmc one chemical).... Doctor feels that we are good to go, just need more time but up to us,... So the plan:

Give it a good shot over the summer (3 months) then if not pregnant we will begin fertility treatment in September.... So basically all seems ok, just bad luck/ timing.... So fingers crossed that we get a bfp in the next 3 months :). We got our first bfp August 25, 2012, second may 11, 2013.... A full year since our first bfp is almost here and will mark fertility treatment..... 

So yay for perfect bloodwork, boo for short LP, yay for everything seems ok, boo for possible fertility treatment in 3 months... Lol

So no temping all summer! Just bd every other day for the next three months and away we go!


----------



## allforthegirl

Good Luck SunnyLeah I hope this is all you need is some relaxed cycles. I am rooting for you!!


----------



## Kasey84

That's lots of positive news Sunnyleah! Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Allforthegirl, how are you feeling these days? I'm guessing you're about 4 weeks along?


----------



## Sunnyleah

Kasey, what's new with you? How's TTC going?


----------



## allforthegirl

Sunnyleah said:


> Allforthegirl, how are you feeling these days? I'm guessing you're about 4 weeks along?

I am doing ok! Yesterday was a bad day. Was very moody, and on the verge of tears. The problem with that was that we were with family. Today I am ok, my back is just really sore, and sleepy..... so I am sure if I don't rest I am going to be another raging mess!! :haha:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Bummer about raging hormones but great sign of a strong bean :)


----------



## Starry Night

It's kind of nice to have an explanation for the crazy mood swings. Whenever you feel like you're about to go insane you can just remind yourself of the little miracle you're growing!


----------



## Sunnyleah

That's a lovely way to look at it Starry! I remember every time I felt like crap or something I'd think of that. Also works well when loosing it on DH. .... 'The baby made me do it". Good thing my duh is very understanding ;)


----------



## allforthegirl

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I am sure that DH would be impressed if I used "The baby made me do it!"


----------



## Sabster

Hello ladies,

Little update on me: still temping and trying to manage it properly. I discarded the super high temp which I got after a mega emotional alcohol drinking day. ( boo!) and the chart says i ovulated, but i think it's wrong and Im pretty sue I will have a LH surge in the next few days... I HOPE!

Last night I had a crazy dream: I was standing with some ppl that I know close by, and this man comes up to me and he puts his hand on my stomach and says "don't worry it's going to happen" and his hands were warm and then his hands were glowing, like he was shedding golden light on my stomach. CRAZY. I didnt think much of it, and continued on, so then I start to see that my tummy is growing and then it was huge. I felt like bella in twighlight ahaha. 

anyways I didnt get to the end of the dream because i woke up to temp ( hooray...) but just wanted to share.

How are you all doing???? any new exciting developments?


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sabaster, that's a beautiful dream! Nothing new with us... I posted about our fertility chat and new plan with our doctor in my journal..... Basically three more months, then if nothing testing...

I'm right on top of O now (CD 18-21) and today is CD 18. But not much cm so not too sure.... Not really temping but at some point this morning it was super low, so thinking o maybe today or tomorrow,,, not checking cm but I usually have some visible in underwear :blush:

If you post a link to your chart some chart stalkers can help to interpret results ;). 

:hint hint:


----------



## allforthegirl

Sabster said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> Little update on me: still temping and trying to manage it properly. I discarded the super high temp which I got after a mega emotional alcohol drinking day. ( boo!) and the chart says i ovulated, but i think it's wrong and Im pretty sue I will have a LH surge in the next few days... I HOPE!
> 
> Last night I had a crazy dream: I was standing with some ppl that I know close by, and this man comes up to me and he puts his hand on my stomach and says "don't worry it's going to happen" and his hands were warm and then his hands were glowing, like he was shedding golden light on my stomach. CRAZY. I didnt think much of it, and continued on, so then I start to see that my tummy is growing and then it was huge. I felt like bella in twighlight ahaha.
> 
> anyways I didnt get to the end of the dream because i woke up to temp ( hooray...) but just wanted to share.
> 
> How are you all doing???? any new exciting developments?

I would say that your Guardian angel gave you a visit in your dream letting you know it will happen soon!! What an amazing dream!!

AFM I just booked my first appt for next week and I will get all my beta's done!! It is really starting to feel real!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Allforthegirl, that's exciting to have an appointment! That's definitely one of the first things to make it real for me :)

Good luck!


----------



## Kasey84

Sunnyleah said:


> Kasey, what's new with you? How's TTC going?

Right now I'm waiting for AF to show. Initially my cycles post mc were 28 days, but my last one was 35 days. I'm on cd 30, so AF should be here in 5. I'll be using opks this cycle and hoping OH will be around for ovulation-but with his work schedule he may not be...fingers crossed though! I try not to dwell on the cycles that we miss due to his work schedules because if I do I'll drive myself crazy! 

How are you? Looks like your close to ovulation...sending lots of luck and positive vibes your way! 

Sabster- that's a beautiful dream to have! I hope it's a sign of a BFP for you in the near future <3 

Allforthegirl- thinking of you and hoping your appointment goes perfectly!


----------



## Sunny skies

Sabster, how's the tempting going.

Sunnyleah, glad you got some good news and can just relax this summer. I hope you don't need to go to the fertility centre and it all works out.

Kasey, so happy your DH will be around this cycle. Has af arrived?

AFM, my follie scan went really well I have 4 mature follicles, 2 on each side, that will likely o and some smaller ones that have a chance to mature by O. At first RE was a little worried as they are growing a lot quicker this cycle and my chances for multiples are higher but I got the go ahead. Given I have one tube I think my chances drop but you never know. I'll go back Tues morning and should o in the next few days. Now all I need is his swimmers to cooperate.

:dust:


----------



## allforthegirl

Sunny Skies that sounds exciting!! GL!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Good luck Sunnyskies!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good luck sunny skies!!! I'm sure the swimmers will get the job done ;)

:spermy:


----------



## Kasey84

Sunny skies, I'm so glad to hear your follie scan went well! Good luck! AF should arrive for me by Tuesday, then it's onto using opks!


----------



## Sabster

Sunny skies said:


> Sabster, how's the tempting going.
> 
> Sunnyleah, glad you got some good news and can just relax this summer. I hope you don't need to go to the fertility centre and it all works out.
> 
> Kasey, so happy your DH will be around this cycle. Has af arrived?
> 
> AFM, my follie scan went really well I have 4 mature follicles, 2 on each side, that will likely o and some smaller ones that have a chance to mature by O. At first RE was a little worried as they are growing a lot quicker this cycle and my chances for multiples are higher but I got the go ahead. Given I have one tube I think my chances drop but you never know. I'll go back Tues morning and should o in the next few days. Now all I need is his swimmers to cooperate.
> 
> :dust:

Goood luck!!!! keep us posted. My temping is going well.... I think? im not sure...


----------



## Sabster

ok heres a link to my chart.. I dunno how to attach it to my user Id thingy... 

My Ovulation Chart

NO O yet.... I took a OPk today and there was a second line but not dark enough... i think its a coming... I HOPE I WANT MY BABY.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sabster said:


> ok heres a link to my chart.. I dunno how to attach it to my user Id thingy...
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> NO O yet.... I took a OPk today and there was a second line but not dark enough... i think its a coming... I HOPE I WANT MY BABY.

Charts getting there! 

To attach it to your posts 

1 go to user cp
2 select "edit" signature from left menu
3 type what you want for your signature and save :)

Good luck! 

:thumbup:


----------



## Sunny skies

Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. Just thought I'd give an update. I had my appointment this morning and o was confirmed. I know I ovulated Sat night as I had such bad cramps I had to take an Advil and was in the fetal position due to all the pain. Not surprised now as 4 follicles ruptured 2 on each side. Doctor said its normal with the size of the follies and all the fluid as it can irritate the pelvic area. I'm officially in the TWW again.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Oooo 4 follies! Go Sunnyskies!

Fingers crossed for a :bfp: soon!

:dust:


----------



## Kasey84

Good luck with the tww. I hope this is your month for a BFP!!

:dust:


----------



## allforthegirl

Sunny skies said:


> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. Just thought I'd give an update. I had my appointment this morning and o was confirmed. I know I ovulated Sat night as I had such bad cramps I had to take an Advil and was in the fetal position due to all the pain. Not surprised now as 4 follicles ruptured 2 on each side. Doctor said its normal with the size of the follies and all the fluid as it can irritate the pelvic area. I'm officially in the TWW again.

So if you catch all four? Then what? You may have 4?????? Oh my!! Does your Dr think it is possible? Congrats on being in the TWW again. Loads of :dust: to you! 


AFM I just finished the first apt. It was just really getting my OB history and then going through the next step which is no constant quantitative hCG, but just one hCG and ultra sound in my 6th week, to make sure babe is in the right spot! That is it that is all she wrote. Tomorrow I am the lucky one to have my full panel done plus more because I have blood anti-bodies. Yippee!! Oh he did agree with my EDD!!:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Sunny skies

allforthegirl said:


> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, hope everyone is doing well. Just thought I'd give an update. I had my appointment this morning and o was confirmed. I know I ovulated Sat night as I had such bad cramps I had to take an Advil and was in the fetal position due to all the pain. Not surprised now as 4 follicles ruptured 2 on each side. Doctor said its normal with the size of the follies and all the fluid as it can irritate the pelvic area. I'm officially in the TWW again.
> 
> So if you catch all four? Then what? You may have 4?????? Oh my!! Does your Dr think it is possible? Congrats on being in the TWW again. Loads of :dust: to you!
> 
> 
> AFM I just finished the first apt. It was just really getting my OB history and then going through the next step which is no constant quantitative hCG, but just one hCG and ultra sound in my 6th week, to make sure babe is in the right spot! That is it that is all she wrote. Tomorrow I am the lucky one to have my full panel done plus more because I have blood anti-bodies. Yippee!! Oh he did agree with my EDD!!:winkwink::winkwink:Click to expand...

There's a small risk of multiples but as I have one tube and male factor issues doctor was ok with proceeding. I think there would be higher risk if I did iui. I just hope one sticks. Last month I had 2 follies and BFN.

Good luck with your 6 week scan. After an etopic I know how you feel with just hoping its in the right place. Keep us posted.


----------



## allforthegirl

Thank you Sunny Skies! Dr so far thinks things are going ok since there is no cramping or bleeding. So we will see. But I am hopeful that everything will be ok!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Thinking of you ladies.... And wishing luck and :dust:


----------



## Sabster

how is everyone doing? its friday yay! Im not at work cuz I'm a bit congested... 
ive been charting away religiously but FF hasnt detected ovulation...although I had a positive OPK+ and my CM was very sperm friendly. regardless we BD'd away and I put a ban on self pleasuring because... well because I wanted it all for me. ahahahah!

Im starting to think that maybe taking the Soy Isoflavones wasnt a great idea and now frtility friend isnt detecting my ovulation.. maybeit didnt even happen/.... grrrrr... any thoughts?

My Ovulation Chart

other than that I keep having baby dreams which make me happy but then I wake up... hahaha!


----------



## allforthegirl

I think FF is confused because of the drop in temp is all. It may just be a second estrogen surge that caused that drop. If you did O on CD22 then you need to wait a few more days to get your crosshairs. If you find that it doesn't catch it then you can change how it detects the ovulation. Sometimes that helps find it! GL and baby dreams are great!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Looking At your chart I can see why no ch. not enough high temps. Ff requires 3 or more high temps. Also you have a lot of open circles meaning ff thinks they might be inaccurate. This can also delay ch. did you do anymore opk or just the one? Some women will have three days of positive opk and o is 48 hours (average) past last positive opk. So keep bd- ing like you mean it!! :winkwink:


----------



## allforthegirl

LOL like she said ^^^^^


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sabster said:


> how is everyone doing? its friday yay! Im not at work cuz I'm a bit congested...
> ive been charting away religiously but FF hasnt detected ovulation...although I had a positive OPK+ and my CM was very sperm friendly. regardless we BD'd away and I put a ban on self pleasuring because... well because I wanted it all for me. ahahahah!
> 
> Im starting to think that maybe taking the Soy Isoflavones wasnt a great idea and now frtility friend isnt detecting my ovulation.. maybeit didnt even happen/.... grrrrr... any thoughts?
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> other than that I keep having baby dreams which make me happy but then I wake up... hahaha!


I was looking at your chart again and the one before.... Was the previous cycle only 16 days? If so, given you are on cd 24 with no clear sign of O I might wonder if you are O-ing at all?? I forget your history, so quick questions:

Are you recently off BCP?
Is af regular for you?
How long is your cycle normally?


----------



## Sabster

Sunnyleah said:


> Sabster said:
> 
> 
> how is everyone doing? its friday yay! Im not at work cuz I'm a bit congested...
> ive been charting away religiously but FF hasnt detected ovulation...although I had a positive OPK+ and my CM was very sperm friendly. regardless we BD'd away and I put a ban on self pleasuring because... well because I wanted it all for me. ahahahah!
> 
> Im starting to think that maybe taking the Soy Isoflavones wasnt a great idea and now frtility friend isnt detecting my ovulation.. maybeit didnt even happen/.... grrrrr... any thoughts?
> 
> My Ovulation Chart
> 
> other than that I keep having baby dreams which make me happy but then I wake up... hahaha!
> 
> 
> I was looking at your chart again and the one before.... Was the previous cycle only 16 days? If so, given you are on cd 24 with no clear sign of O I might wonder if you are O-ing at all?? I forget your history, so quick questions:
> 
> Are you recently off BCP?
> Is af regular for you?
> How long is your cycle normally?Click to expand...


This is my first cycle charting and I always have 34-35 day cycles. Ive been off BCP for about 6 years and I never ever have short cycles... I do have very short periods though.

the previous cycle was 34 days as well... where do you see 16 days? 

I only had 3 OPKs left so I used them intermittently. I will get some more for next cycle. 

WOW, Im really bummed out. Looks like I didn't ovulate :( I know I wasnt exactly consistent with the times ( between 6-9 am) but I thought this charting would help and now im just obssesing because theres no red line on my chart.................I want this to end, im so friggin tired of this.


----------



## allforthegirl

But if you aren't O that would be a very good reason you are not catching the egg! So this is good thing to know to bring attention to to your Dr and they can give you something to help that!! 

I am sorry I know this has got to be hard for you! :hugs:


----------



## Sabster

Im not going to go ahead with fertility treatments, I've thought about it and I have some ethical issues with it.. If my body cant do it on it's own im not going to induce it through hormone stimulation.. I just don't want to go down that road at this point and I dont want to have kids after 30, so if this doesn't work naturally that's it for me. I tried. and I'll just do something else with my life, but my bf wants kids, so I guess that will be a problem. It just makes you feel like a failure when you struggle with this stuff. grrr. I just need to shake this feeling off . sorry ladies, im throwing myself a pity party.


----------



## allforthegirl

It is completely understandable Sabster. Maybe you still will. You just never know!! All the best luck in the world! :hugs:


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sabster said:


> Im not going to go ahead with fertility treatments, I've thought about it and I have some ethical issues with it.. If my body cant do it on it's own im not going to induce it through hormone stimulation.. I just don't want to go down that road at this point and I dont want to have kids after 30, so if this doesn't work naturally that's it for me. I tried. and I'll just do something else with my life, but my bf wants kids, so I guess that will be a problem. It just makes you feel like a failure when you struggle with this stuff. grrr. I just need to shake this feeling off . sorry ladies, im throwing myself a pity party.

Hang in there.... Some women just take longer even without issues....

I saw that the chart before the one we were looking at ended on cd 16 that's why I thought 16 days.... Perhaps you just didn't fully chart it?

As for temping, 3 hours is a BIG difference,.... Try next cycle with an alarm at the same time every day (set it for the earliest you get up, and on weekends just take temp and go back to sleep) one good cycle to see if and when you O will be very helpful to you....


As for hormones, there are several herbal options to help regulate cycles, improve O, improve luteal phase, etc.... Some that I've tried include vitex (regulates hormones in your body, made from chaste berries) and B complex vitamins (basically a chewable tablet that has ALL of the B vitamins) which helps to improve O and regulate luteal phase... I've heard of many others....

A more natural approach might be the ticket for you :)

Good luck....


----------



## mowat

Don't worry Sabster, feel free to have a pity party---we all need one once in awhile! Sunny is right about charting for sure, 3 hours massive for temperature taking. The first cycle I charted was a disaster (temped by mouth), and the second one made much more sense (vaginal). I'd do a couple of months of charting before I started to read anything into it.


----------



## Starry Night

Sabster - :hugs: This journey is really tough and unfair so I think it's normal and even needed to throw a big pity party from time to time. It's better than always bottling it in.

sunny - good luck in the tww. Hope this is your month!

AFM - finally have the OB appointment to get my fertility clinic referral. It's just under 2 months away. This still seems like a round-about way to get to testing but my GP seems certain this way is ultimately faster. I'm hoping the OB can do some preliminary testing. The clinic's website did say it was faster to do that though the website focuses solely on their IVF services as that is what people have to pay for.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry that's great your getting somewhere, albeit slowly :wacko:

AFM feeling out this month.... Tested tonight. Bfn. It was end of day and on,y hour long hold.... And last cycle bfp on 10dpo was very faint... Also had spotting with implant for my two bfp and no spotting yet. But crampy and felt yucky today so thought maybe (also with the temp dip).... Still not out, but less optimistic.... If temp is up tomorrow may test again with fmu as I will be 10 dpo.... If nothing and no af test again Saturday.... Let the games begin!


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, Sunnyleah. I understand hedging your bets after a bfn today but it was still early so I think testing at the end of the day wouldn't be the most accurate. Crossing my fingers for you!


----------



## Kasey84

Good luck Sunnyleah! Maybe it was to early for an accurate result. I really hope you a get a BFP!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

More of a temp drop.... And bb's aren't sore at all....even the tingly feeling is now gone....guessing af is a day or two away.... Not completely giving up until she arrives but just don't feel it....last cycle I just knew.... Hard to explain....same as first bfp..... Oh we'll.... Another month to eat better, loose more lbs & work out more.....


----------



## allforthegirl

GL Sunnyleah!! :thumbup:


----------



## Starry Night

Sunnyleah - hope your body is being a bit tricky and AF stays away but I like your PMA.

Still waiting for my first AF. Not sure when it will come as post m/c hormones can be quite confusing. A few days after my bleeding stopped I got some ewcm so by that I should be expecting AF sometime this weekend but then I got some more last week and some one-sided cramps. I had been cramping consistently since the first bout of ewcm so now don't know what to 'count'. Just a waiting game at this point.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good luck starry. Not sure about your previous losses but I never o'd the cycle after mine. Did after chemical though (current cycle). 

Hopefully af comes soon for you so you can get on with everything :)


----------



## Starry Night

I never chart or use OPKs so I can't say for sure if I ov'd or not. I'm pretty sure I did not after my first loss for the first few cycles. I had weird 10 day periods and cycles that only lasted 18 days so no chance to ov. But after my second loss I got ewcm the day after my bleeding stopped and exactly 2 weeks later AF showed up. It's hard to say for sure or if my body was just going through the motions.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Yeah. Hard to say. I read that there must be 21 days without any bleeding for it to be af. Otherwise it's lingering from mc.


----------



## Starry Night

I've heard that too but I've had several doctors (including my OB) say it counts as AF. I mean, how else do we hear of girls getting their bfps within 4 weeks of their miscarriage or even the birth of a new child (it happens). I think it usually takes longer for the hcg to disappear than the bleeding to stop. This time around I have no idea when I got back down to zero as the lab wasn't updating the doctor on the results so I just stopped going. With my last loss my hcg was at 0 pretty much on the day of my last day of bleeding and that's all it really takes for your body to ovulate again.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good to know. I wasn't allowed to do anything for 6 weeks anyways. But with chemical hcg was 0 at day 7. But negative FRER at day 3


----------



## Sunny skies

Starry Night, hope af arrives soon. It took me 6 weeks for af to arrive. I had to wait 3 months after the etopic so I never tracked o. My body has never gotten back to how it was before. It's so frustrating. Good luck.

Sunnyleah, glad your not giving up its still early. Keep us posted.

AFM, I think I may test tomorrow. I've been having a weird feeling but I think I just want to be pregnant so badly that I'm imagining things.


----------



## Kasey84

Sunny skies said:


> Starry Night, hope af arrives soon. It took me 6 weeks for af to arrive. I had to wait 3 months after the etopic so I never tracked o. My body has never gotten back to how it was before. It's so frustrating. Good luck.
> 
> Sunnyleah, glad your not giving up its still early. Keep us posted.
> 
> AFM, I think I may test tomorrow. I've been having a weird feeling but I think I just want to be pregnant so badly that I'm imagining things.

Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Sunny skies

Kasey, where are you at in your cycle. Any updates?


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good luck sunny skies. 

Afm I think the :witch: got me :(

Bright red spotting last night and cramps this morning. (Haven't gotten up yet). Pretty frustrated as I started b complex vitamins last cycle as they are supposed to work miracles for a short lp but mine is getting shorter!!!! O is delayed but cycles same length. Very frustrating.... EVERYTHING I read says take b vitamins. DH and I have been eating clean for almost 2 weeks now (down 5 lbs) and still having issues. I know that needs time but ugh. We decided to see what this new cycle brings and if more of the same then we will request the fertility clinic in July instead of waiting until September.


----------



## allforthegirl

I am sorry love, I can completely understand your frustrations!! I sure hope things turn around for you soon!! :hugs:


----------



## Kasey84

Sunny skies said:


> Kasey, where are you at in your cycle. Any updates?

I'm on cd 13 now. I've been charting bbt, cm, and using opks. No positive opk yet, but expecting one soon. In the mean time we are BDing every other day. 

Did you test this am? Any updates?


----------



## Starry Night

Sunnyleah - :hugs: Sorry that the witch caught you. I do remember from my days on the regular TTC forums that some girls would get spotting issues or shortened LPs from taking B6. It's because of that reason I'm afraid to add vitamins and supplements without talking to a doctor first.


----------



## Kasey84

Sorry Sunnyleah! It sure is frustrating. I have just hated the dissappoinent month after month. I really hope things work out this cycle for you <3


----------



## Sunny skies

Kasey84 said:


> Sunny skies said:
> 
> 
> Kasey, where are you at in your cycle. Any updates?
> 
> I'm on cd 13 now. I've been charting bbt, cm, and using opks. No positive opk yet, but expecting one soon. In the mean time we are BDing every other day.
> 
> Did you test this am? Any updates?Click to expand...

Good luck kasey.

I tested yesterday and BFN. AF hasn't shown yet but this morning I had some very light spotting when I wiped. Looks like AF is on its way. Getting really discouraged.

Sunnyleah sorry the witch got you, looks like I'll be joining you for another cycle.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sorry the :witch: got you too Sunnyskies....

As for the B vitamins, upon further reading and chatting with a female friend who is a doctor and pregnant, I was taking the bare minimum of the b6 vitamin which is the one to help regulate hormones (both fertility related and other)... So for this cycle I am taking a higher b6 supplement and if no improvement then off to the fertility clinic (well, the doctor for a referral) The b vitamin can delay O because it regulates the hormones that are out of balance and can cause your body needing more time to reach high enough levels of other hormones, however the B vitamins are water soluable meaning anything your body doesn't use it just gets rid of.... Daily requirements are 200 mg and I was only getting 60mg from my prenatal and Bcomplex. Most people get more from grains/cereals but I have food allergies that prevent me from eating most grains and cereals... So I'm very happy having chatted with my doctor friend and have a bit more hope for this cycle :). And I did conceive first cycle on the b complex vitamin, just resulted in a chemical :(

Fingers crossed for all of us this cycle!


----------



## Starry Night

Sorry, sunnyskies. I hope this next cycle is your lucky one!

I'm only taking the B6 in my prenatal but I am taking extra B12. It hasn't helped though as I've had 2 miscarriages while on it. I'm now adding Vitamin E as that is supposed to help with egg quality and to support early pregnancy. I'm taking the lowest dose at 400IU because too much can cause premature rupture of the membranes. So it's one of those vitamins where there is too much of a good thing. I'm also adding extra folic acid but am thinking of alternating the extra every other day. The smallest capsule I could find was 1000mcg(1mg) and there is already 1000mcg in my prenatal. Your body is supposed to pass the extra but I don't want to risk taking too much.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry Night said:


> Sorry, sunnyskies. I hope this next cycle is your lucky one!
> 
> I'm only taking the B6 in my prenatal but I am taking extra B12. It hasn't helped though as I've had 2 miscarriages while on it. I'm now adding Vitamin E as that is supposed to help with egg quality and to support early pregnancy. I'm taking the lowest dose at 400IU because too much can cause premature rupture of the membranes. So it's one of those vitamins where there is too much of a good thing. I'm also adding extra folic acid but am thinking of alternating the extra every other day. The smallest capsule I could find was 1000mcg(1mg) and there is already 1000mcg in my prenatal. Your body is supposed to pass the extra but I don't want to risk taking too much.

Don't worry about folic acid overdose.... I'm on a prenatal ( because of the loss) with 5 mg.... Taken every day.... Prescribed by the OB and he said it can't hurt ya any :).... 

:thumbup:

B6 is to support hormone balance to ensure that ovulation is strong to help the luteal phase.... Perhaps it can help you with egg quality?


----------



## Starry Night

I'll have to look into it. I'm also looking into CoQ10 but that one is COSTLY especially if you want to take the amount recommended for recurrent miscarriages. You're supposed to take 600mg a day and the largest pill I found was 300mg. One jar of 30 capsules is $30 so to take two a day you're looking at $60 a month for one pill alone!:wacko: So I may hold off on that one unless a doctor says so.

How much B6 do you take? I don't want to take too much vitamin B.


----------



## Sunnyleah

B6 I have 25mg in my b complex vitamin (which I take two per day), plus 10 in my prenatal, plus I just started another just b6 with 150 mg which I take once per day.... So 210 per day.... The recomended is 200, but the b vitamins are water soluable so anything your body doesn't use is passed through..... B complex is good because the b vitamins absorb better when taken together.... Also my B vitamins were low a couple of years ago.. I think because of my allergies and not eating many grains to get a natural dose....

So I don't really get much in addition to my supplements.... That's all I take, the three vitamins, but two are two per day.....


----------



## Kasey84

Sunny skies- I'm sorry af got you. I can totally relate to feeling discouraged. Sometimes it feels like ill never see a bfp again. It's so frustrating :( 

Sunnyleah- I'm so glad you had a food talk with you doctor friend and that your are feeling hopeful. Wishing you lots of luck this cycle!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Kasey I see your 'sad'. Hoping you feel better soon....

:hug:


----------



## Kasey84

Thanks Sunnyleah<3 

I'm feeling hopeful for this cycle, but I'm definitely struggling lately. Next week would have been my due date and its do hard not think that I could have a newborn in my arms right now if things has worked out differently! 

I hope the future has wonderful things in store for us all!


----------



## Sunnyleah

I know exactly how you feel.... My edd was May first and I'm still thinking, "oh I SHOULD have a 6 week old by now".... Doesn't help that an acquaintance on Facebook had the same edd so now instead of pregnancy updates I'm seeing baby updates....

Also had a dream last night that DH's sister told us they are expecting (they are trying for their second)... I remember although being happy for them I was sad that I wasn't also.... When we started trying last may both of my SIL had just given birth.... It was actually the day that the one who is now trying for a second, gave birth to her first that DH and I decided to start.... S the very next cycle we started trying.... So the whole time we've been trying I figured we would at least be very pregnant by the time either SIL started trying again.... But here we are over a year later and nothing :( (well two losses)... It's so surreal that we are here...it feels like a dream, like why us? Why is this so difficult for us? 

Trying very hard to be positive, and everyone here has been such a help towards that...

I defiantly understand how you're feeling.....

Fingers crossed for both of us that this is our cycle, our time.....

:dust:


----------



## Starry Night

I've now done some more research and while Vitamin E deficiency is linked to miscarriage, taking a supplement during pregnancy is dangerous as the pill forms contain much, much higher doses than the recommended daily amount. I don't know why they do that. But too much Vitamin E can cause bleeding or even heart defects in the baby. Good think I've only taken one so far. Scary.

So I'm stopping the Vitamin E but will be adding Omega 3.

We've been TTC#2 over a year with two losses and now SiL is due when my last angel should have been due. It's so unfair that some people get pregnant so easily and stay pregnant without any problems. Even my son's pregnancy was touch and go. I bled heavily the first 14 weeks and had a host of other problems. I was never allowed to feel like I could keep him. I also feel like it's hard to believe that I'm in this situation and staying positive is really difficult. I've always struggled with depression and anxiety and TTC has really made these things much worse.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Hang in there starry night..... Have you ever had testing regarding the losses? 

That's great that you are doing some good research into the supplements and finding what's safe and works for you... Good luck!


----------



## Starry Night

We are looking into testing. There is only one fertility clinic in Manitoba so the wait times are very long. My GP said it could be a year if he were to refer me directly. So in just under two months I'm seeing an OB/GYN to get the referral. My GP tells me that this route is quicker as the OB is a specialist and the clinic would take that referral more seriously.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Oh yes, I remember you mentioning that earlier.... Perhaps the OB can do some testing while you wait? Maybe something can be resolved before you even get to the clinic.....


----------



## Starry Night

I'm thinking the OB should be able to do some testing. On the clinic's website they say it's better to come in with the preliminary tests already completed.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good luck!


----------



## Sabster

Sunnyleah said:


> Sorry the :witch: got you too Sunnyskies....
> 
> As for the B vitamins, upon further reading and chatting with a female friend who is a doctor and pregnant, I was taking the bare minimum of the b6 vitamin which is the one to help regulate hormones (both fertility related and other)... So for this cycle I am taking a higher b6 supplement and if no improvement then off to the fertility clinic (well, the doctor for a referral) The b vitamin can delay O because it regulates the hormones that are out of balance and can cause your body needing more time to reach high enough levels of other hormones, however the B vitamins are water soluable meaning anything your body doesn't use it just gets rid of.... Daily requirements are 200 mg and I was only getting 60mg from my prenatal and Bcomplex. Most people get more from grains/cereals but I have food allergies that prevent me from eating most grains and cereals... So I'm very happy having chatted with my doctor friend and have a bit more hope for this cycle :). And I did conceive first cycle on the b complex vitamin, just resulted in a chemical :(
> 
> Fingers crossed for all of us this cycle!

 Im sorry the witch got you~ I also take vitamin B100 complex so it has all the B vitamins plus folic acid, plus red raspberry leaf, plus one prenatal per day. The B complex is amazing, and like any other product it takes time, Ive been taking it for 3 months on and off ( now for real on) and I feel less stressed, my asthma is better, and my periods are better too.

Also, my mom is really big into vitamins and like you said, you only absorb a certain amoount, so waht i did is saturate my body with it and then make the doses go down a bit.


----------



## Sabster

Hello ladies.. So i havent been around in the past few days, weeks? not sure. I dropped a glass of water on my laptop, so we are now using my BF's laptop and that took a while to get a hang of... so that's my little tidbit. now for the BIG tidbit.

My af was due june 18. On monday ( june 17) I was coming back from work on the 58 bus and a cyclist got in the way of the bus so the driver braked REALLy hard. I was all the way in the back of the bus ( outkast anyone?) and texting like a *etard...needless to say I went flying from the back of the bus to the front, fell down the back stairs ON MY left SIDE and landed right near the middle doors. I was also wearing a dress any flashed everyone... OH BOY.:dohh:

I think my ego took it harder than my body, cuz I was outta there sooo fast. I did go to the emergency later because all my left side really hurts, and after 5 hours I came out of there with a prescription for naproxen 500 ( aleve..) ANYWAYS, I proceeded to take some of these pills, have a couple of beers and I got to stay home for two days!! wooohoo.

Yesterday AM, I still didnt get my AF so I tested and I think I almost fell on the floor again because I got a :bfp: and then I did it again and It was a BFP and I did it this am and it was a BFP but a bit more faint..

I did those trips you buy online from makeababy.ca and they are very sensitive, so im still not sure. Im actually tripping balls for lack of better word selection. so ladies, i think I might be pregnant.

considering my bad fall, I'm really shocked and a bit worried so I called the doctors office yesterday and they gave me an appointment to go in today because Im not sure if I should be taking naproxen and my back still hurts and maybe they can give me a blood test to confirm the pregnancy, but im not sure if its too soon.

we are super super happy and we dont wanna believe it and we wanna be sure before we celebrate~ I feel the same, my boobs are a bit sore, same mood, i get cramps on and off like af is coming and not a lot of nausea. I feel like this is going to hit me like a ton of bricks in about 2 weeks...

So according to Dr.google I would be 4-5 weeks pregnant, not sure. EDD feb 2014. yay!

ALSO, i took soy isoflavones this month. HOLY SHITAKE MUSHROOMSSS


----------



## Sunnyleah

Yay for potential bfp!!!! My doctor told me that once that lo is embedded its very difficult to cause a mc so I'm sure your fall is ok!! Sorry you fell though, bummer for possibly not taking the meds :(

:yipee:


----------



## Kasey84

Oh Sabster! Sounds like you got your BFP! So exciting :) 

Good luck with your appointment today!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Ohh sabster sooo exciting. yay for a bfp!! xxx


----------



## Kasey84

Today was my due date :'(

It hurts to know I should have a baby in my arms right now, but instead I'm lying in bed with nothing but a broken heart. Today should have been a day full of joy, but it is, and always will be a difficult and sad day. My life is changed, just not I'm the way I wanted. 

My OH is away at work, so I'm spending the day with my sisters. I'm just not sure how to get up and face the day. I can't believe it's here already! 

Anyway, I'm grateful to be able to come here and share with people who understand. Thanks to all of you for your support. <3


----------



## Sunnyleah

Kasey :hugs:

It's a hard day, truly.... I found getting out and living life helpful... Then DH and I got a large white candle (we got it at the time of Mmc) and we lit it that night to remember our angel... It will always be a special day... It also marked TTC for one year for us so I found that I just had to let go and believe that our time will come as will yours..... No one can take away the pain and sadness that comes with a lost little one but you can choose to focus on the future.... 

Big hugs today and I hope the day isn't too hard on you....

:hug:


----------



## Sabster

very well said sunnyleah!! we have to let go sometimes, and then things just happen I guess. But it's not easy to go through a loss and it affects us deeply. But it seems that this experience has brought you and ur hubby closer together ? that's the most important thing, especially when you are starting a family together.


----------



## Sabster

update: Im still in shock. I have 10 pregnancy test and my latest one was positive again ( 4 tests 4 BFP)CRAZY TIMES. I never thought this day would come. Now im just hoping for everything to go smoothly and I think Im going to tell my mum today....

Went to doc yesterday and she told me I didnt need any bloodwork until 12 weeks, as recommended and tht if all my tests were positive..well that means im pregnant. 
I had done all the blood work 

Also found out that getting a doctor is freggin complicated.. its also a holiday on monday so I will have to do all the investigative work on tuesday. I have a family doctor through university, so Im hoping she will refer me for an ultrasound but we will have to pay for it privetly because they only do the ultrasound at 22 weeks!!! WHAAAA!!! I know. crazy.

I was gunho about a midwife and doing it at home and now I just wanna b in the hospital just in case. Icant believe I changed my mind....


----------



## Sunny skies

Sabster, congratulations, it's crazy how things work out. Wishing you all the best.

Kasey, we all understand how difficult this is. I still think about what would have been. My baby would be turning one next month, it's tough but we have to stay positive. Give yourself time to grieve. Glad you'll be with your sisters. Hugs


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sabaster CONGRATULATIONS!!! :yipee: Sorry about no scan until 22 weeks! Wow! Here we get 12+ weeks and 20 weeks ... If you opt for the screening ultrasound... If not then just at 20 weeks.... Unless problems....

Kasey, I hope you're doing better today. :hugs:


----------



## Kasey84

Thanks for all the kind words ladies. I made it through yesterday. I was feeling quite sad in the morning and took some time for myself. Later I went to a pregnancy/baby loss monument that is kept in a local cemetery and left some flowers. That really helped. It was a beautiful day so I went for a run then and spent the rest of the day with family. 

Today I'm doing better and tomorrow I'm hoping my bracelet will be ready- I had it made in memory of my baby and am looking forward to wearing it. 

Thanks again. It's so helpful to share with those who understand <3


----------



## Sunnyleah

Glad you're feeling better :). The bracelet is a wonderful idea!


----------



## buzzy

I've just seen this thread! I'm in Canada (Quebec) but I'm actually British so not sure if I qualify for your criteria!!

DH and I had DD in France and are now expecting number 2 in October. We're looking to relocate to ON or AB next year though.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Welcome Buzzy!! And congratulations!! This is a ttc after loss but we welcome all Canadians :). How is your pregnancy going this far?? Enjoying Quebec?


----------



## sallyhansen76

WElcome to another fellow quebecor. 

Sabster, you should be able to get a scan at 12 weeks if u ask for the quebec program called depistage trisomy 21. Its a quebec program that has been proven to detect 97% of down syndrome so its extra blood tests AAND a scan. So its a bonus for us.


----------



## Starry Night

I think Ontario does that too. I had a scan with my DS at 12 weeks to test for Downs Syndrome. They don't offer that here in Manitoba. Just the blood work. :( With my last pregnancy I had begged for an early scan because of my history and they wouldn't give me one. boo!

Sabster - congrats!!!

AFM - think AF is coming. Have been cramping something awful for days now and got some pink spotting this afternoon. I don't normally spot before AF but that happened for the first 2 cycles after my last m/c so it might be a few days before it properly starts. Or it could all start in 5 minutes. LOL


----------



## Sunnyleah

Bummer about manitoba!!! Ontario is like Quebec 12 week scan plus extra bloodwork looking for a variety of birth defects. 

Sorry it seems like AF is on her way :(


----------



## Kasey84

Sabster- sorry about not being able to get an early scan. That must be so frustrating! They seem to give early scans here in NL after a mc. My friend got one at 9 weeks for her first pregnancy after mc. 

Sunny skies- Sorry it looks like AF is on her way. I hope she doesn't show up after all! 

AFM, I'm on cd 24. I tried opks this month, but never did get a +. I did have ewcm on cd 13,14,15. I'm hoping I ovulated, but just missed my surge! We BD'd every other day anyway. I don't really know when to expect AF as my cycles ranged from 27-36 days since my mc. If AF doesn't show by cd 35 I guess I'll test...if I can wait that long. 

This ttc business can be very frustrating :(


----------



## Sunnyleah

Kasey frustrating it is... My cycles have yet to return to my 'normal' since Mmc in October....


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Kasey. It is really hard when our bodies won't cooperate. Hopefully, you just missed the surge with your opks and you really did ovulate and catch that egg.

I miss Ontario for it's prenatal care. When my blood work with DS had come back as high risk for spina bifida my care was taken over by McMaster Children's Hospital in Hamilton and they were so awesome. They were so understanding and thorough and took the time to calm all my fears. I never once got a "it will be sad if things go wrong but oh well" like I did from my local doctors. They promised to completely take over the pregnancy if I were to cross over into high-risk territory. Fortunately, it never did and I even moved to Manitoba when 7 months pregnant.

I have yet to be impressed with Manitoba prenatal care. My OB was decent but I couldn't see him until I was 36 weeks or so. It makes me nervous for fertility treatment. The reviews for our only clinic are so-so but I can't afford to go elsewhere.


----------



## Sunny skies

Kasey, hope you get your BFP, looks like you covered your basis. When I used opk sometimes I didn't get a true positive.

If your linked to a fertility clinic (in Ontario)I think they'll do an early scan around 6 weeks. As I'm at risk for another etopic I think I would qualify. You would think there would be more consistency across Canada.

AFM, DH a d I went for a review with our doctor to look at options should we not get our BFP this cycle. ( doing femara again). He's suggesting iui with meds and possibly injections if needed. If it doesn't work after a few tries he would recommend IVF. DH is doing another SA to see If there's been changes. DH not very open to IVF, a friend of his had a child via IVF and has cancer now so he is focused on their being a link, even though there is no proof of this. I'm torn as I feel I would take that step if we need to but don't want to pressure DH. We've been on such a roller coaster. Feeling like we may need a break from this if iui doesn't work for us.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sunnyskies, sorry to hear things aren't going great :(. DH and I are not trying really this month (just bd every few days). If no bfp by end of August then off to the fertility clinic for testing... It's been over a year with a late (13weeks) Mmc and one chemical.... I firmly believe that with our history it is possible to get pregnant and carry to term, but nature (or my body) is taking her sweet time :wacko:

I hope you make progress ASAP
:hugs:


----------



## Starry Night

I've never heard of a link between IVF and cancer. A story like that would be headline news, I think. It is expensive though. If we ever came to a place where we need to make that decision we'd have to pass due to cost. Manitoba offers a 40% tax rebate on IVF but you have to pay for it up front. That is beyond us. I hope IUI is successful for you.


----------



## Sabster

I thought IVF treatments were covered by healthcare? I know in QC you can get three IVF treatments for free, which is really great. Im wishing you ladies all the best, I know its not easy and I cant imagine half of the experiences youve all been through.

I am praying hard for this pregnancy to go smoothly and now that Ive accepted that Im pregnant, Im moving on to the freak out phase where i want to get all possible scans and tests done to make sure pregnancy is viable... anyways im nutz. Im going to have to wait for a bit thats for sure!


----------



## Starry Night

I think Quebec covers a lot more than most provinces do all around. I've found that Manitoba covers more than Ontario but it doesn't cover IVF. I looked into it while investigating what is covered in regards to miscarriage treatments (couldn't find that particular info). I know that private health insurances like Blue Cross will cover parts of the treatment depending on your level of coverage. Manitoba will still give a 40% rebate if you have private insurance but only on the amount you have to pay out of pocket/not covered by insurance.

AFM - day 2 of proper AF and day 2 is always the worst. Why are my periods so heavy? If I'm not living in the bathroom I'm spread out on the couch with DS causing destruction willy nilly. It's been like this since I was 12. Actually, it was worse when I was 12. I always bled out of my pads and that isn't a lot of fun when you're in junior high. Thank goodness I only got my period 2 or 3 times a year back then.


----------



## Sabster

Starry NIght, Do you have PCOS? or endometriosis issues?


----------



## Starry Night

I remember being tested for PCOS as a teen and then again in my mid twenties but both times came back negative. One scan showed some small cysts but it was around the time I was ovulating so they were passed off as developing eggs. However, when I moved and switched doctors I saw on my file "PCOS". So I guess I'm borderline? :shrug: When I was a teen my hormones were imbalanced but then they self-regulated in my early twenties. 

I've never been tested for endo. All I know is even the pill didn't help with making my periods lighter. After my son was born they got a little heavier again (they had tamed down after my early teen years but were still heavy) but they are regular now...if long. I'm pretty much 40 days exactly each time. Even my m/c in the fall didn't change that. Though only time will tell what will happen this time.

My periods are so clotty that I often wonder/worry that I have a clotting disorder. I think I was tested for one when I was pregnant with DS as I had a partial placenta abruption at 19 weeks. McMaster never told me exactly what they were testing for though. They just said they were seeing if I was genetically predisposed to placenta abruptions and it came back negative.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Wow Starrynight that's quite the history.... I hope it gets better for you.... I wish doctors would explain things better and just come out with what they think....


----------



## Kasey84

Sunny skies- I hope you get your BFP this cye so you don't have to take any further steps! It's definitely like a roller coaster ride...a long and horrible one! If a break is what you need before deciding on an iui, then take one. You have to do what feels right for you and oh. Best of luck <3

Starry night- it's sound like you've had a rough road! I hope things turn around for you and you get your BFP soon! 

Sabster- wishing you all the best throughout this pregnancy! I'm sure it must be scary after experiencing a loss. I hope everything goes perfectly <3 

I'm on cd 26 right now and no signs that AF is approaching. I'm fighting the urge to test since I know AF could be due anywhere from cd 28-35. I've been feeling tired and "off" this past couple of days, but I know more than likely its just my mind playing tricks on me!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good luck Kasey!! Being tired and 'off' is my mo pre positive hpt!!


----------



## Starry Night

I was doing more research on Manitoba's lone fertility clinic and it seems most people go there because that's all there is. I read a lot of complaints about lack of tracking and follow-through, girls having to wait 3 months just to get blood test results, etc. I know the internet attracts the unhappy campers but it makes me nervous. Going out of province just is not an option for us. I am hoping when we see the OB in a month she will be able to do some tests for us and we can find a solution there and avoid the fertility clinic all together.

Kasey - good luck. Hope AF stays away!


----------



## Sunny skies

Sabster said:


> I thought IVF treatments were covered by healthcare? I know in QC you can get three IVF treatments for free, which is really great. Im wishing you ladies all the best, I know its not easy and I cant imagine half of the experiences youve all been through.
> 
> I am praying hard for this pregnancy to go smoothly and now that Ive accepted that Im pregnant, Im moving on to the freak out phase where i want to get all possible scans and tests done to make sure pregnancy is viable... anyways im nutz. Im going to have to wait for a bit thats for sure!

In Ontario IVF is only covered if you have bilateral tubal issues. Not sure of the details but in my case I have one tube so I wouldn't be covered. I don't think there's any link with IVF and cancer but DH just always thought we could get pregnant naturally so it's taking a while to sink in. Maybe I should move to Quebec to have IVF covered... Lol.


----------



## Sabster

Hola ladies,

So yesterday I had some spotting in the AM and I went to work anyways and I was worried. I called info sante ( phone health service) and they told me to go to the doc only if the bleeding continued. well... it continued and I left work like at 10am because I was bleeding more. We went to emercengy and I felt like SH*t and the bleeding didnt stop. They couldn't see anything on the ultrasound because it was full of blood and my HGC levels came back with 21... So i miscarried.

I have never bleed that much in such a small amount of time and it hurt so much physically. Anyways we are super super sad about it and I feel like that after 13 months of TTC and having my first pregnancy end in an MC is quite devastating. The whole experience was surreal, right out of left field. I am sad and I guess my hormones are all over the place.
I wish i could crawl into a hole and just disappear, but I can't...

Having this happen made me realize that I do want a family and that maybe I haven't done all the changes I need to make in my life.. so I'll keep working hard and I need to be happy right now in this moment, with or without a baby.

Does the bleeding count as CD 1? should I start temping now or do I have to wait for a "real" period? 

I dont know if I did anything to contribute to this miscarriage, but im fuckinf traumatized. And worst is that we told our close family, you know? I know it was early only 5weeks/6weeks and its better that it happened now than later, but still...I never thought this would happen...

I feel like a fool, I got so excited and now I am crushed.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sabaster,

Please don't feel that you in any way caused this. My doctor told me (after a Mmc at 13 weeks and a chemical - mc before 5 weeks) that there is virtually nothing you can do to cause or prevent a miscarriage. It is determined at conception that the embryo is not viable and only a matter of time... If you have a recurring issuer (3 or more) than it could be hormone imbalance or something....

I understand how sad this time is and the only advice I can offer is to hug your DH and keep the hope that you WILL one day have your family. 

I also wanted to crawl into a hole and disappear. In time you will feel more like yourself but be sure to work through your feelings and experience them....bottling them up will only prolong the sadness. 

As for family I found it helpful that they knew and it also meant that they knew not to make comments that might trigger tears. 

Hang in there, and as much as I hated to hear this in the moment, it is now a comfort, at least you know you can get pregnant..

:hug:


----------



## Kasey84

Sabster, I'm so so sorry! Sending huge hugs your way <3 Life is really unfair sometimes! 

Please don't blame yourself! It's nothing that you did or didn't do! I know it's hard because I struggled with guilt for a long time. 

Look to your OH and family for all the love and support you need. Give yourself time to grieve and take care if yourself <3

After my mc, I waited until my first true period to start charting. Other may do it differently though. 

Again, I'm really sorry Hun <3


----------



## Sunny skies

Sabster, I'm truly sorry for your loss. There is nothing you could have done differentlly. We often feel guilty and blame ourselves as we are looking for answers. Take care of yourself, we are here for you if you need to vent.

I didn't' bleed after my etopic until 6 weeks later, so not sure if this bleed is your AF.

:hug:


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs::hugs: I am so sorry for your loss. It is not your fault and don't feel foolish for getting excited. I get excited every time I get a bfp and 3/4 of mine ended up with a m/c. It is good to hope for the best.

And yes, this would be considered CD1 though the m/c is not AF. You can temp but don't be surprised if this first cycle doesn't act normally. You might not even ovulate. After my first loss I bled for 10 days and my next m/c I bled for 6 weeks and this last loss I bled for 10 days again. (my 2nd angel was a twin so since I was still pregnant it didn't really follow typical m/c patterns). It took me about 4 months each time to conceive again each time which was quicker than my first pregnancy (7 months). But right now just focus on getting better and taking the time to mourn your loss.

Once again, I am so sorry for your loss. :hugs:


----------



## Sabster

Thank you so much ladies! At least I am not alone and I know it will get better day by day and hopefully I will hop on the wagon of TTC-ing soon. I will temps just to not lose the "hang of it" and then we'll go from there I guess. thank you for your support I really appreciate it. I guess I couldnt have done anything to prevent it but It made me feel so little as a person...I knew it from the moment I started bleeding it was game over... But everyone is really understanding in my faily so taht's cool and hopefully we'll suceed one day!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Sabaster, hang in there! You've got a great attitude and you will succeed one day :). I often repeat the mantra "I will be a mother" when feeling hopeless.....

As mentioned earlier, first day of bleeding is cycle day 1 but many women don't ovulate the first cycle....did the doctor mention waiting or are you trying right away?


----------



## Sabster

No he didn't say much.. I kinda ran out of there as soon as he told me. It was by far one of the worst experiences of my life. I am supposed to go back tomorrow for another HgC test but I'm not going to go because I'll have to wait in the ER and I am not in any sort of condition to be waiting for 5 hours beside the maternity ward nonetheless... I have an appointment with my doc on tuesday so I will ask her all the questions..

For now im home and I have no intention of leaving my cave. My mom is trying to convince me to go to ottawa on monday but I dont feel like it. I know it would be good but we'll see.

I know I will be a mom one day and I know i have to challenge myself. Im just really grateful taht I have my lovely boyfriend. hes my rock he truly is, as much as I bitch about him, he's my partner. We have been through sooo much together and I honestly can say that we are really growing together as a couple, its really amazing.


----------



## Sabster

And I think I'll see how I feel and take it from there. Im going to the healthfood store tomorrow to get some supplements to help me with the miscarriage and then Im going o stay clear of caffeine and alcohol since I had already started that. I think it will make a huge difference. I just need to reboot my system. 

Im going to start temping tomorrow I know I will prolly not ovulate or it will be whacky but I want to feel some control.. at last with my pink thermometer!


----------



## Sunnyleah

More :hugs:

If you don't want another hcg my doctor suggested an early response at home test. Just as good. With my chemical she said wait a few days then take another hpt to ensure levels were dropping. If the line gets darker (or still there after a a week) then get checked out. 

Do what feels right for you both with trying again and getting out. I spent a week at home. Alternated between needing distractions (mostly movies) and crying. 

:hugs:


----------



## Sabster

Yes, crying helps a lot, and I also do chanting because I am part of a buddhist group and that really helps... My friend wants to meet up today, So im going to go I think... although I would much rather stay home and CLEAN. that's therapy for me, CLEAN EVERYTHING. lool

anyways, we'll see. I think we will try right away as soon as I stop bleedingand the soreness goes down. it sucks because I would have loved to have sex!! that alaways makesme feel better


----------



## Sunnyleah

I hope this passes for you quickly :). You'll be pregnant again before you know it :)


----------



## Starry Night

Happy Canada Day everyone! We spent the morning watching the town's parade. It went right past our house which was nice. I'm missing out on the actual fair as the heat is making DS a grump but we should be able to catch the fireworks tonight. DH is at the fair as he is helping with the cotton candy stand.


----------



## Sunnyleah

:cake::drunk::headspin::friends::coolio::icecream::ninja::juggle::tease::fool::wine::wohoo:Yes! HAPPY CANADA DAY


----------



## Kasey84

Happy Canada Day to all! Hope everyone found a way to enjoy the day! With any luck we'll all be enjoying next Canada Day with our own little ones <3


----------



## Kasey84

So AF arrived today :( I'm feeling so discouraged and getting worried that something may be wrong. I never thought it would be this hard and we just want a baby so badly. Every time AF shows or I get a bfn my heart breaks and I keep thinking when will it be my turn!? 

Throwing myself a little pity party now and just needed to vent! 

How is everyone else?


----------



## Sunny skies

Kasey, sorry about the witch. I know how you feel, last December I convinced myself I was pregnant and when AF arrived I was shocked, angry and worried. That was my breaking point. I called my doctor and got a referral to the fertility Centre as I just needed answers. Hang in there. :hugs:

AFM, I got some bad news yesterday. I did ovulate 3 follicles from my tubeless side, unfortunately my DH's SA results are worse than the last one. Looks likes my best and possibly only chance to conceive is IVF with ICSI. I'm devastated that my chance for a natural pregnancy is like 1 percent. Not going to bother with iui at this point. I think I may take a break. Emotionally we are exhausted. DH and I need to talk about this as we'll need to save up and decide if we are ready for this step.


----------



## Kasey84

Sunny skies- I'm so sorry you got that bad news. This all really does take an emotional toll! If a break is what you need then definitely take one. Whatever path you decide to take, I wish you the best of luck and I hope the end result is a baby in your arms in the very near future <3 

Sending big hugs!


----------



## Starry Night

Sunny skies - I am so sorry for your news. It really is a big decision to make. I hope you and your DH can find peace in whatever you decide. :hugs:

Kasey - sorry that AF caught you. It's so hard when we keep having to wait. :hugs:

AFM - actually have the opportunity to switch doctors which is such a rare occurrence here in Canada...especially in a rural area. But we're getting a new GP and she actually has a special interest in maternity care. I'm tired of getting the "there is nothing we can do, see you at 12 weeks" sort of response I've been getting. My current doctor seems like a nice guy but I don't think the relationship is working.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Kasey- sorry the :witch: got you :(. How long have you been trying now?? 

Sunnyskies- that news sucks :(. DH and I are thinking of visiting the fertility clinic in September if not pg but its a thin line... Testing lets you know where you stand but then so many other issues and decisions to make. Good luck in your journey whatever road you take. :hugs:


Starry night- I'm glad you're getting a new doctor! Reoccurent mc is an issue and there are lots of reasons why it happens and lots of ways to prevent.... My doctor said after 5 weeks there's a lot they can do (my chemical was at 4 weeks) and even repeat chemicals can be treated.... Can't save it once it starts but testing should show why it's occurring. Good luck!!

AFM - I believe I o'd yesterday (cd 21) although not temping.... Cm etc. plus I cheated and temped the last three days (random times) and last two days super low and this am up almost 1/2 degree Celsius. Yay. Let the TWW begin.... Again.... :wacko:


----------



## Starry Night

Sunnyleah - I hope the TWW passes quickly for you and ends with a bfp! This crazy ttc roller coaster has got to end for you some time. Maybe this is the month!

I called the new doctor but she can't see me until the end of September. Gotta love our health care system. Yeesh. So I could potentially be switching doctors whilst pregnant if I catch first cycle (yeah right...but a girl can dream). My current doctor seems nice enough but I think the main issue is a language barrier. He is from Pakistan and his accent is really, really thick. And I don't think he completely understands me either. He did send me off for a referral to a fertility clinic but his own stance is "there is nothing we can do in first trimester" which I know isn't entirely true. Even if I'm being overseen by specialists, I would like a GP who has at least a basic understanding of the issues and can work alongside them as s/he is the one I'm going to be seeing the most. The specialists will be an 1 1/2 hour drive away and my GP only 30 minutes.


----------



## Sunny skies

Starry night, sorry bout your doctor situation, but I agree you need someone who you trust and is on your side. Too bad the specialist is so far but maybe it's worth the drive. Good luck.

Sunnyleah, I hope you can avoid a fertility centre and get your BFP soon. Do you know where you would go if you need to go that route in September.


----------



## Starry Night

In Manitoba all the specialists are in Winnipeg. It's just how it is, unfortunately. But you quickly get used to the commute. My DS' paediatrician is in the city and he is worth the drive.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry night- that is a drive!! Our doctor is in our neiborhood. DH and I have walked there in under 10 minutes. VERY LUCKY. she is great! It's a group of doctors too so even if I can't see my doctor I can get in same day if needed and after hours is available. With my first pregnancy I had my monthly check ups after work at like 7 pm..... Best doctor I've had since leaving my hometown!!

As for fertility clinics Sunnyskies I believe there is one either in my city (Oakville) or nearby in Mississauga. So either way 10-40 mins away. Not sure where my doctor would send us. But I could do all of the required bloodwork (apparently they need almost daily tests for the first cycle) near my house on my way to work (the lab is even open early enough to not be late for work!). 

I'm very lucky to live where I do and have so many options so close by :)

I've heard on here of some girls in the uk driving two hours to fertility clinics!


----------



## Starry Night

Our little town does have a health clinic but the Manitoba government keeps making cuts to rural health care so we have lost our emergency room. :( Now the nearest one is 40 minutes away. And the outlying towns have to drive up to an hour. :( :( There is still a walk-in clinic but no permanent doctors at the moment. No one wants to live in a one-horse town, I guess. lol

I'm not sure yet but I think I'm headed for an 18 day cycle. I've gotten at least one after all of my other losses so it would make sense to get one this time too. After my first loss I had three 18-day cycles in a row but I bled for 10 days each time so that was awful. After my last loss I had a regular cycle then an 18 day cycle and then the next regular cycle I conceived. Right now I'm feeling bloated and crampy even though it's only CD12. It could be hyper hormones post the m/c but I have to be on the lookout for the :witch: already.


----------



## Kasey84

Sunnyleah- we've been trying a total of 14 months, with the one pregnancy that ended in mc. 

Good luck in the tww! I hope it end with a BFP!!


----------



## Sabster

Starry Night said:


> Our little town does have a health clinic but the Manitoba government keeps making cuts to rural health care so we have lost our emergency room. :( Now the nearest one is 40 minutes away. And the outlying towns have to drive up to an hour. :( :( There is still a walk-in clinic but no permanent doctors at the moment. No one wants to live in a one-horse town, I guess. lol
> 
> I'm not sure yet but I think I'm headed for an 18 day cycle. I've gotten at least one after all of my other losses so it would make sense to get one this time too. After my first loss I had three 18-day cycles in a row but I bled for 10 days each time so that was awful. After my last loss I had a regular cycle then an 18 day cycle and then the next regular cycle I conceived. Right now I'm feeling bloated and crampy even though it's only CD12. It could be hyper hormones post the m/c but I have to be on the lookout for the :witch: already.

Starry night, I think that you definetly need to be your own advocate when it comes to your health, especially if you are in situation that you've had multiple miscarriages without a proper diagnosis... and they can do something about it to help you carry a full term pregnancy :) best of luck and fight for your rights to good health care!!


----------



## Sabster

I am finally a bit back to normal, now I really know that I was pregnant for sure and I am still digesting the fact that I had a miscarriage. Everyone that knows tells me that at least now I know I CAN get pregnant and that I have to get back on the "bandwagon" and blablablablabla. Anyways, I have been feeling great, I am charting and I dunno if I will ovulate, or what's going to happen with having a family and all. Some days I am discouraged to the point of tears, which is exactly where I didnt want to be to begin with, and some days I am totally fine. 

I don't know what will happen, maybe one day i'll have a baby, maybe we won't I really dont know anymore. I dont think I have the energy to actively TTC anymore. I dont even know why I am charting... I guess I will try until sept. and then we'll see...This whole experience has been by far the most grueling emotionally, and I hope everything works out the best way for us.

we have our second appointment with the fertility specialist but I dont know if I can do the hormone tests because of the miscarriage, so Im going to call on monday an figure it out... hopefully the SA comes back better than last time and well... I don't know what to do from there... I have some serious ethical concerns with assisted conception, so I really don't know if we would go down that road... GRRR.

Anyways i hope you all have a lovely weekend and enjoy the good weather!!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry night- that sucks about the doctor situation in your town :(. Hopefully you can get sorted out without too much trouble...

Kasey... That's similar to us.... 15 months with one mc @ 13 weeks and one chemical. Actively ttc for 9 or 10 cycles... Hence why our doctor isn't concerned at this point.... Taking the summer off then to the clinic...

Sabaster- I'm glad you're feeling better. When it comes to ttc you have to do what's right for you..... Have you considered adoption instead of assisted conception?


----------



## Starry Night

We've been TTC#2 for nearly 15 months now. Gosh, seems so long when I think about it. I forget how long it's been as I've been pregnant twice in that time. I didn't even want to TTC#2 because I was afraid this would happen. :(

At least now I have things set in motion in regards to health care. It's just with the doctor shortages that I have to wait super long. When I was in Ontario I didn't have to wait 2 1/2 months just to see a GP. *sighs*


----------



## Sabster

Sunnyleah said:


> Starry night- that sucks about the doctor situation in your town :(. Hopefully you can get sorted out without too much trouble...
> 
> Kasey... That's similar to us.... 15 months with one mc @ 13 weeks and one chemical. Actively ttc for 9 or 10 cycles... Hence why our doctor isn't concerned at this point.... Taking the summer off then to the clinic...
> 
> Sabaster- I'm glad you're feeling better. When it comes to ttc you have to do what's right for you..... Have you considered adoption instead of assisted conception?

I dunno about adoption.... maybe? Dont know.


----------



## Starry Night

Hoping everyone is doing well this week. Nothing really new to report on my end.


----------



## Kasey84

I'm feeling good this week :) OH comes home from up north tomorrow! I'm on cd 7 right now. I'm still temping and will also be checking cm, but I've decided against using opks. Using them last cycle just stressed me out, especially when I never got a positive. After reading that some people just never get a positive, I know it will be more stressful then helpful. I'm just going to bd every other day...maybe every day when I start seeing fertile cm.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Good luck Kasey!! This summer DH and I are focusing on being healthier and just bd-ing every other day (during mid cycle & fertile cm).... We will see what happens :)


----------



## Starry Night

That's essentially what we do. Charting has always seemed so confusing to me and OPKs definitely stress me out though sometimes I'd like to be able to pinpoint exactly when I ovulate. I can only guesstimate within a period of several days. I do also like to BD once or twice after fertile signs because sometimes the signs can happen before ovulation. I'm pretty sure that happened the time I conceived my son.

Good luck, Kasey. I hope it works for you!


----------



## Sunny skies

Hello ladies, haven't been here in a while, Hope everyone is doing well. The witch got me a few days ago. I've been a little down and decided to take a break this month with the fertility treatments. Now that I know IVF is likely my only chance it's been tough accepting it.


----------



## Starry Night

:hugs: Sunny, so sorry you weren't able to get your rainbow the way you wanted. I hope the break recharges your battery and that IVF is as stress-free as possible and that it works right away.

afm - I plan on taking a hpt on Tuesday. Got a faint line on Saturday but it was so faint it could possibly be an evap or indent so I didn't count it even though it was a FRER. I'm nervous but feeling hopeful.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry fingers crossed its your BFP :)

Afm we are not heading into IVF. We will be starting testing to determine if we even have a problem. In the past 15 months we got a BFP in our 4 th cycle. Mmc at 3 months (13 weeks) took 2 months to heal due to late discovery of lost heartbeat & d&c. And trying again for 7 cycles with one chemical in cycle 5. Family doctor thinks we are still within normal but I feel that my luteal phase is too short / low progesterone making it difficult to conceive & carry past first 10 weeks. She has agreed to begin testing simply because I am 33 and DH is 36 and we wish to have 3 children. 

Fingers crossed that my thoughts are correct as a short lp is very easy to correct with medication :)


----------



## Sunny skies

Starry, good luck, keep us posted.

Sunnyleah, hope medication does the trick and you get your rainbow baby soon.


----------



## Kasey84

Sunny skies- I'm so sorry that its been such a struggle. I really hope a little break helps and that you get your rainbow one way or another <3 

Sunnyleah- I'm glad to hear that your doctor has agreed to move forward with testing. I hope you get some answers soon and that it gets your well on your way to a rainbow. 

Starry night- Good luck with your hpt tomorrow! I sure hope its a BFP! 

AFM- I'm in the tww...currently cd 19. FF says I ovulated on cd 13, which is a little earlier then I expected, but with my irregular cycles, who knows. I BD'd on cd 10, 11, and 13 so hoping for a BFP! 

Has anyone ever heard of a corpus luteum dip? I had a temp dip at 5dpo and did some research, which lead me to read about a CL dip. The dip went slightly below my coverline, but started rising again the next am. Anyone else experience this before?


----------



## Starry Night

sunnyleah - I am glad your doctor isn't make you wait a full year of no new pregnancies to go for testing. That would be so hard. I hope the testing shows something that can help you get your sticky bean. 

Kasey - I don't chart so don't really know about that. It does sound like you had some really good timing with BD'ing. I really hope this is your month!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Kasey I used to have that all the time!! It seems to have stopped in the past few months though.


----------



## Sabster

Hola ladies! its good to see that theres new posting on this thread. Ive been really laying low and trying to move forward. I thought tempng would help me get back into the baby making beat, but I stopped a few days ago because my temps were ALL over the place, I dont know if I ovulated and Ive been fighting a lot with my DH.

Anyways, i can't get discouraged and I have to move forward so I wanna see some BFPs here!!!!! hehehe

My friend had 2 miscarriages and she was able to get pregnant but like u said Sunnyleah, she wasnt able to carry the pregnancies past 10 weeks. She is now 3 months pregnant but started taking progesterone as soon as she found out and shes doing super well! she had to take a few weeks off work, but totally worth it!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Got a bfn on Tuesday. Still feeling really bummed. This whole cycle has been so off that it's the first time I wished I was temping and charting. Oh well. I'm just going to keep testing every 3 to 4 days or so until AF shows. And once AF shows I may wait for testing after all.


----------



## Sabster

I was trying to chart this month and with the huge heat wave my temperatures were all over the place... I also think it added some stress and I dont wanna stress out about having a baby anymore. Ive done all I can do and I hope mother nature hears our desires. So for now, lots of love and support and focusing on helping others and well, I hope to get a period soon !! Ive been napping like crazy and Im on CD31 now... so we'll seee..... I have no PMS symptoms but My period could be completly out of whack for all I know. I just want a sense of closure , get my period and keep going forward.

hows everyone else doing?


----------



## Kasey84

Sabster- I've only been charting for a couple of cycles. The first cycle, my temps were all over the place as well and I used opks but never got a positive. It was all really discouraging! This cycle, temping has gone much better...I guess I just needed to get the hang of it! I didn't, however, use opks this time around, as it was too stressful. 

Did AF show yet? Good luck!! 

Starry night- Sorry about the bfn. It always bums me out! Any updates? Has AF shown up? 

I'm on cd 26 now. According to Fertility Friend, I ovulated on cd 13 and AF is due on cd 28. I may test tomorrow morning...or just wait and see if AF arrives...


----------



## Starry Night

Good luck, Kasey!

Sabster - sometimes it can take awhile for our bodies to return to normal after a m/c. It usually takes me about 2 or 3 months to feel completely like myself. Though I do hope AF is staying away because a bfp is on its way!

afm - no AF yet. My cycles have been 40 days long for the past two years and it seems this latest m/c hasn't messed with that system. If anything, I think it may be coming a bit later as I *think* I got some ovulation signs 3 days later than I was expecting. It is tough to tell with this wacky cycle. I will probably test again this Friday as that is when AF should be due if I were to have a 40 day cycle but I could possibly be only 11dpo if I ovulated when I think I did.

I also bought a basal thermometre today so will start temping for the next couple of cycles. I don't plan on doing it long term but I hope it can shed some light on what is going on and maybe add some extra info when I see the fertility specialist someday (still waiting to get officially referred)


----------



## Kasey84

BFN today...so depressing :( Since my cycles are a bit wacky, I'll test again if AF doesn't show within a week. 

This is so frustrating!


----------



## Sabster

Sorry to hear about BFN!! don't lose hope... it's not always easy but dont become hopeless! 

goood luck :)


----------



## Starry Night

I guess I should update. I got a bfn on Friday but I was expecting it. Not really getting overpowering preggo signs though I am getting some. I think my body is still going haywire because of the m/c. It usually takes me several months to return to normal. AF should be due today at the latest but as I didn't get any obvious ov signs this month I'm not sure when to actually expect it to show. 

My OB appointment is this week so am hoping it arrives before then (or I get a bfp, of course)


----------



## Kasey84

Good luck Starry night! I hope you get a BFP! My cycles have been messed up since my mc as well and I never quite know when to expect AF! I know how frustrating it is!


----------



## Kasey84

Hi ladies!
I tested again this morning and finally got my :bfp:

Thrilled, excited, and terrified all at once! 

Spreading the :dust: to you all!


----------



## Sunnyleah

Congrats Kasey!!!


----------



## Starry Night

Oh wow, Kasey!!! That is so awesome!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Have a happy and healthy 9 months! :flower:

afm - day late and still no AF. Will try to wait until Wednesday to test again (only one test left) but may cave and test tomorrow.


----------



## Sabster

CONGRATS KACEY!!!!

NO AF here.. I think im on CD 41 now... wow. I'm going nuts. I took a test and it was BFN, I might take another one... Im very confused, moody and annoyed!!!


----------



## sallyhansen76

Congradulations Kasey!!! 

Im spreading some dust too to all you lovely ladies. xxxx


----------



## Starry Night

Sabster said:



> CONGRATS KACEY!!!!
> 
> NO AF here.. I think im on CD 41 now... wow. I'm going nuts. I took a test and it was BFN, I might take another one... Im very confused, moody and annoyed!!!

I'm on CD43 here but my cycles have been 40 days exactly for the past two years. I had a bfn on Friday the day before AF was due so I'm officially going longer than that this time. And I'm so with you on being moody and annoyed and very much confused! I normally know exactly where I am in my cycle based of how I'm feeling but I have been getting mixed signals the entire time.

I hope we're both on our ways to a new bfp! :dust:

Kasey - is your doctor going to be watching you extra closely this time?

Sally - looks like things are still going OK for you. How have you been feeling?


----------



## Kasey84

Sabster- good luck if you test again! Keep us updated! 

Starry night- if your cycles are normally regular and your late, that's a good sign! Keep us posted! 

I'm seeing my doctor Wednesday and definitely hoping she will monitor me closely and get me an early ultrasound.


----------



## Starry Night

It may be a few days before testing. I'm not sure. DH is really pushing for me to wait. I only have one test left and they are so costly to get more.

I'm actually hoping I'm late with my cycle because if I ovulated on CD26 like I normally do then I would be without any chances. I didn't BD at all the week leading up to that day. I don't think I BD'd until the day after. But I got ewcm on CD28. So we'll see.

I hope your doctor will be willing to monitor you more closely. So far I haven't had any luck with that. I'm hoping my number of losses will finally garner sympathy once I do get pregnant again.


----------



## Sabster

I tested again and it was BFN, I guess my body is trying to go back to normal? Im not really sure what's going on. I'm trying not to stress out and just let me body return to normal so I can hopefully one day become pregnant.

I hope you are all doing well !!!!!


----------



## Starry Night

I got another bfn as well and still no sign of AF. But my OB appointment is tomorrow. Hopefully, I can get testing underway.


----------



## Kasey84

I'm sorry for the bfn Sabster and starry night. I'm sending lots of baby dust your way. 

I want to say thanks to all you wonderful ladies for your support over the past few months. It's gotten me through the darkest time of my life. I pray you all get BFP's soon and join me in the PAL group. xo


----------



## Starry Night

I see the OB today so I hope testing can get underway soon. I was on the fertility clinic's website and they say they want all the basic tests to be done by the doctor or OB beforehand...including a basic semen analysis on hubby. The website also claims a 3 to 6 month wait which isn't too bad especially since my doctor told me a year.


----------



## sallyhansen76

Starrynight, Thank you. Everything has been a bit of a rough go. but i ve made it through to 2nd tri and baby is ehalthy. I got HG and was hospitalized few times. Find out gender on wednesday! As long as baby is healthy i ll take whatever pain and problems comes my way. 

Im stilll checking in on your girls and cheering you all on! xxx


----------



## Starry Night

Sally - sorry to hear that you have HG. :( I'm such a wuss when it comes to the slightest bit of nausea so I can't imagine how you tough ladies cope with it all. I hope it eases for you. Our rainbows are definitely worth all the troubles in pregnancy but it would still be nice if there weren't any!

afm - saw the OB today and it looks like I won't have to be referred to the fertility clinic. I got the genetic screening and other blood work done today. So did DH (glad he happened to be with me as I didn't know it would be happening that soon). It's not a thorough testing which makes me a little disappointed but the OB thinks that I have as good a chance as any for my next pregnancy to carry to term.


----------



## Starry Night

Well, it looks like the witch finally caught me. I'm just glad this cycle is over. I hope things are more normal next time out.


----------



## Sunnyleah

Starry... Sorry she got you. I'm expecting af on Friday and I have a feeling I will be seeing her. None of my 'feels like a bfp' symptoms this cycle. Nothing. Still waiting to hear about the fertility clinic too... I will call the doctor tomorrow it's been 3 weeks today and no news?? Hoping to get in before I'm 50!! Ugh. Feels like everything takes so long....


----------



## Starry Night

Yeah, it's quite the process. I did manage to get some testing done through the OB but I won't get any further testing done until I have another m/c. :nope: I was thinking that my 3 miscarriages not being in a row would have made it less likely I'd get in. Right now I'm mostly OK with that as the thought of WTT for testing actually stressed me out more than fearing another loss. But it would have been nice to have that option.


----------

